# A dwarf in time IC



## Forgefly (Feb 12, 2008)

It is easy to see the goblins’ ambush is not going as planned.  Brorgar’s charge left the apparent leader of the goblins with the four foot tip of his now broken lance sticking out of its throat.  The base of his lance pins another goblin to the ground, and a third lies on the ground trampled by Sevulta’s flashing hooves.

With a quick dash to the side, Revek catches the goblin sneaking up behind them entirely by surprise with a feathered shaft in the left eye, another arrow nocked before the body hits the ground.

The remaining 8 goblins are completely nonplussed, barely holding onto their courage.


[sblock=Initiative]
21 Revek (17+4)
20 Karienna (19+1)
17 Vonval (17+0)
12 Ulzim (10+2)
7   Goblins (6+1)
5   Brorgar (4+1)
[/sblock]

[sblock=OOC]
Welcome to A dwarf in time IC thread.  Moments before Brorgar’s amazing charge a band of 12 goblins dashed out from behind the trees where the forest hedges in the road.  

This is the 4th ambush in as many weeks, ever since your group arrived in the wild and unpatrolled forests of western Aundair you have been dogged by goblins, each ambush brings a greater number of goblins.  No explanation is offered, no demands are made and yet the attacks persist.  Thus far the goblins have been no match for you, but the goblins never quail, nor run away as they are usually prone to do, but face you with a grim determination to see you in your graves.

As Brorgar hadn’t paid for the lance (and presumably didn’t want it or he would have) it is broken and beyond salvaging.  
[/sblock]


----------



## FreeXenon (Feb 12, 2008)

*Brorgar (Male Dwarf Fighter 3)*

*Svulta* rears up on both hind legs with an angry whinnying snort at being in the midst or such feral and unworthy creatures. Both Dwarf and Horse prepare to unleash their wrath upon their reptilian foes while Brorgar menacingly brandishes his Dwarven War Axe at the remaining Goblins. 

Brorgar rumbles out "Don't give the gobby's reprieve. Give them no quarter." as his magnificent mount rears itself. 

_*...and he waits for his initiative to finally come around  *_



[*OOC:* Nonplussed and smiling Goblins really make Brorgar irate.   
I stat'ed out Svulta with more NA and HP via Magebred. He is a truly Dwarven War Horse. =)
Is that OK, FF? ]


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Feb 12, 2008)

*Karienna Maguen d'Sivis; gnome beguiler 3*

Karienna had been out of sorts all morning- one of the dwarves had dripped his breakfast ale onto her freshly made map as they were planning their route for the day.  She thought she might be able to save the document, but still...

And to top things off, they had yet another goblin ambush to deal with- though that was still easier than dealing with dwarves, and much easier than having Ulzim look down his nose at her when she made a historical reference from a source he disagreed with, no matter how accurate it was.  With a bit of a flourish, she reached into the pouch of arcane ingredients on her belt and drew forth a pinch of fine sand.  "Stupid goblins!," she cried a bit shrilly, following that with a string of harsh barking syllables that the others might recognize as goblin speech.  Another phrase, this time in the language of magic, punctuated her tirade as she flung the sand outward in a glittering puff.

[sblock=Goblin-speech]"You are nocturnal, idiots!  That means daytime is time to be sleeping!"[/sblock]

OOC: Casting Sleep, Will save DC 14 or sleep for 3 minutes; centered on the intersection of M/N 7/8, should catch that group in a 10 foot burst.  Up to 4 HD of creatures affected, lowest HD first.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Feb 12, 2008)

*Ulzim Zuccabar d'Sivis, gnome wizard 3*

"Nargoth's Nascent Nosehairs, will these troublesome trilling trollites ever gain the wit to leave us alone!" Ulzim declares in extreme irritation.  The constant attacks annoy him, delay their mission, and make it extremely difficult to look good compared to the dwarf on the prancing charger.  Eyes sweeping over the battlefield, he seeks out the strongest-seeming goblin and points an accusing finger at him, sweeping his cloak free to flow in the breeze and making his rings sparkle and flash.

"You!  You brute of the bulging biceps and buffoon brain!  I rather think that armor of yours is getting heavy and cumbersome...," he quips nastily, a dark ray streaking forth from his hand.

[sblock=OOC]Using _ray of weakness_.  If Ulzim succeeds on a ranged touch attack in 30 ft. (he'll move up a bit if necessary) the goblin will take -2 on attack rolls and have speed reduced by 10 ft.  I'm trying to do a little verbal swashbuckling here because Ulzim isn't going to go diving into combat.[/sblock]


----------



## Jack of Tales (Feb 12, 2008)

Revek sighs in exasperation at his allies' witty remarks. Combat is about killing, not exchanging banter. He moves in silence toward the goblin rounding around behind the party and glares at its grim demeanor. These attacks were very strange, goblins are normally such skittish beasts not determined warriors. These goblins have something they mean to protect and we are apparently the threat. Revek moves swiftly across the field [Move to L13 for the 15ft to gain skirmish] drawing an arrow from his quiver as he does so. He calmly lines up along the lead feather and allows a faint smile to play across his face. Goodbye. He whispers to himself. 

OOC[sblock] Since you roll initiative I'm assuming you're doing the rolling, Forgefly? I don't care either way but: 1d20 + 8 for hit (+1 vs. goblins, Yay dwarves.) and 2d6+1 damage.[/sblock]


----------



## The Rolling Man (Feb 12, 2008)

*Vonval Dwarf Cleric 3*

Vonval is unsurprised by the renewed attack of the goblins. The attacks have become almost routine to the group. Like the others, however, he wonders what guide these creatures to pursue them is this desolate area of Aundair. However, there isn't much to do other then repel them, once again. Vonval grabs his silver symbol of the dragon below and chants a quick prayer to his patron. "From darkness, I see clarity. Khyber! Guide my hand!" Thus infused by Khyber's favor, Vonval tightens his hold on his heavy weapon and waits for the goblins to come closer.

*OOC:*
[SBLOCK]Casting _Divine favor_ then readying Vonval's morningstar.

Active spells & effects:
Divine favor (10 rounds) +1 to attack rolls and damage[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Forgefly (Feb 12, 2008)

*Initiative 21-7 Results*

The calm after the charge last only the briefest of moments before Revek springs into action, pulling his bowstring to his cheek even as he runs 10 quick steps to the south.  He catches the goblin off guard by his quick maneuver and ends its pitiful life.  As he turns to find his next target, Karienna tosses forth the silvery sand which seems to come alive under the power of her spell, before settling on the goblins like the morning's dew.  Three of the goblins lose their grips on their weapons and tumble to the ground, already snoring loudly.  Vonval invokes his dark patron and feels Khyber's blessing upon him.  

Ulzim's words fall on deaf ears, but his black ray catches the goblin in the center of the chest, he seems to sag under the weight of his armor and his morningstar dips toward the ground.

Even though the goblins are now outnumbered, the front two goblins charge forward to bring you down, neither of them are able to hit their targets.  The back goblins close toward Brorgar, attempting to flank him.  One of the goblins swings at Svulta's exposed belly as he rears up, but misses.  The other closes in on the other side of Brorgar his morning star bounces off of Brorgar's tower shield.

[sblock=OOC]
Revek 17+8=25 hits 7 damage 
Karienna Goblin saves 2-1=1 fails 5-1=4 fails 16-1=15 fails 17-1=16 saves
Vonval No rolls 
Ulzim 2+5=7 AP=6 Modified Roll =13 Hit
K10 charges Ulzim but is so weak he only makes it half way there this turn.
H10 charges Vonval 6+4=10 miss
G5 attacks Svulta's belly as he rears up, but misses (6+2=8)
K7 attacks Brorgar 19+3=22 miss, but just barely.
[/sblock]


----------



## FreeXenon (Feb 12, 2008)

*Brorgar (Male Dwarf Fighter 3); AC 23; HP: 34/34*

*Sevulta* _(AC 19; 38 HP)_ takes advantage of the goblin's positioning near its belly while he is rearing and brings down the full force of its attacks upon the soon to be squishy Gobber.

*Brorgar* laughs at their attempted flanking and says "Feel true Dwarven wrath you disorganized draconic rabble.". He snaps his Dwarven War Axe down and across to cut clear its throat with a deft hand. 






[*OOC: *
Sevulta: 2 hooves +7 melee (1d6+5) and bite +5 melee (1d4+2)
Brorgar  +8 1d10+3 (+1 higher ground) (+1 Goblinoid) ]


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Feb 12, 2008)

*Ulzim Zuccabar d'Sivis, male gnome wizard*

"That morningstar is so... so heavy, isn't it, my ugly friend?  I rather think you should drop it, my magnificent maleficent maggot!" Ulzim says in a taunting tone.

Spellcasting in Gnome: [sblock]Earth reclaims her bounty, and your strength returns to Eberron![/sblock]  He stabs his finger forward and a thin, gray ray springs from his hand to strike his weakened foe.  As Ulzim casts, he casually dances backward, in what some might recognize as the ultra-fashionable Light-foot Three-step dance move, done with a bit of a twirl and a definite flourish of cape and scarf.

[sblock=OOC]Casting _ray of enfeeblement on K10, my previous victim, for 1d6+2 Str damage if I hit.  Then I'm going to oh-so-casually move back twenty feet.[/sblock]_


----------



## The Rolling Man (Feb 12, 2008)

*Vonval Dwarf Cleric 3*

[SBLOCK=Undercommon]"Ah! Pathetic shards of much greater past."[/SBLOCK]
Vonval taunts the goblins in a weird language as he blocks a blow. He then tries to brain the smaller creature in front of him with his byeshk weapon.

[SBLOCK=OOC]Attacking H10 if it's not dead on Vonval's turn. K11 otherwise.
Att +6, dam 1d8+3

Active spells & effects:
Divine favor (9 rounds) +1 to attack rolls and damage[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Jack of Tales (Feb 12, 2008)

*Revek - Scout - Jack of Tales*

Revek turns toward the remaining goblins. He dashes quickly across the field to gain some distance from the closest goblin, the one near Vonval. From his new vantage point he draws a green and black fletched arrow and lines up his arrow loosing it upon his new prey. These creatures were worth less then the the arrows he was using to kill them with. _ I need to remember to find something to hit these with up close.._

OOC: [sblock]MW Shortbow +9 (+1 point blank, +1 goblin) Damage: 2d6+2[/sblock]


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Feb 12, 2008)

*Karienna Maguen d'Sivis; gnome beguiler 3*

Karienna watched the effects of her spell with a discerning eye- it was so nice to see the arcane glitter of magic at play.  There were still goblins to deal with, though, and she had used enough of her spells on this batch.  "Curs!  You'll wish you had gone to sleep as well," she teased the remaining goblins.  To be safe. she stepped back a pace and grabbed her crossbow from the top of her donkey's packsaddle.

OOC: Light on the banter, as there are hardly enough goblins to appreciate it.  5-foot step back (to I 15); grab and ready crossbow for next round.


----------



## Forgefly (Feb 13, 2008)

*Round 2 wrap-up*

Sevulta's hooves flash in the sunlight covered in the blood and brains of the goblin who tormented him.  Brorgar's waraxe makes quick work of the goblin threatening him from the other side.

On the other side of the field Revek dashes across the road behind his spellcasting companions to destroy the ray weakened goblin.

Karienna steps backward and gets out her crossbow.

Vonval's Byshek mace hums through the air transferring its deadly harmonics into the suddenly lifeless skull of the last goblin.

Ulzim is up next in the initiative if we stay in rounds.  Otherwise there is the small matter of the sleeping goblins.


----------



## FreeXenon (Feb 13, 2008)

*Brorgar (Male Dwarf Fighter 3); AC 23; HP: 34/34*

Sevulta and Brorgar trot up to the sleeping goblins and halts before them. 

"We should dispatch all of them except for one. We should be able to get something useful out of him before it will be no longer useful to us." 

He smiles and looks to rest of the group.


----------



## Jack of Tales (Feb 13, 2008)

*Revek - Scout - Jack of Tales*

Revek walks over the the resting goblins and stands besides Sevulta.  I agree, These goblins are obviously protecting something and see us as a threat to whatever it is. It may be that they know where we can find the shards.  Revek looks over at his other companions and draws a small knife.  Shall we set to cutting throats and tying limbs?


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Feb 13, 2008)

*Ulzim Zuccabar d'Sivis, male gnome wizard*

Ulzim's lips twitch in distaste; not for the talk of slitting throats, but of the messiness of it all.

"I'd like _some_ kind of information out of these twits, for fair.  And they certainly haven't declared themselves to be any kind of soldier, which makes them bandits and outlaws, with no protection or rights.  Make sure the wretches don't splash your clothes," Ulzim says with a languid wave.  However, he doesn't watch when the others take care of business, and presses a perfumed handkerchief to his nose as he steps a bit closer to the battlefield.  Instead he goes over to the single "lucky" goblin that has been spared and waits for him to wake...


----------



## FreeXenon (Feb 13, 2008)

*Brorgar (Male Dwarf Fighter 3)*

Brorgar says to *Ulzim* "If you need a bad Constable I can accommodate you. Until then I am gone to travel the perimeter to see if there are any stragglers or others watching."

Brorgar and Sevulta take off in a lazy trot to check out what is ahead of them and near the tree lines. He will always stay within eye sight of everyone as he does.


----------



## The Rolling Man (Feb 13, 2008)

*Vonval Dwarf Cleric 3*

The pale dwarf nods in response to Revek as he washes the gore off his morningstar. "Yes, we can't leave any enemies behind us, yet, if we can extract any information from this one it would be useful. I don't think we're facing soldiers or bandits. These goblins seem to have little fear of us or their death. I know only 2 things that would cause that : either they fear a greater terror or their are under some sort of magical control. In both cases, I think we might have more to worry than simple goblins."

With that said, Vonval leaves the interrogation to the others and searches the bodies of the fallen goblins. He's especially on the lookout for any sort of symbols be it in the form of a medallion, a tattoo or something else.


----------



## Jack of Tales (Feb 13, 2008)

*Revek - Scout - Jack of Tales*

Revek quickly slashes the throats of two of the remaining goblins. He takes no pleasure in the act it is merely necessity. He still thinks of himself as a soldier. After that he looks to the others. He drops his pack to the ground and takes out a coil of rope using it to bind the remaining goblin. He works quickly and efficiently taking advantage of the goblin's sleeping state. 
I'm not..the best at interrogations if you still want him intact. Someone else deal with this.

OOC:[sblock] Use rope +10 [/sblock]


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Feb 13, 2008)

*Karienna Maguen d'Sivis; gnome beguiler 3*

Karienna busied herself with (not completely necessary) distractions as the dwarves went about their bloody business with the leftover goblins.  She took the time to open up her mapping kit and make a small mark where the ambush had occurred, then repacked the case and her crossbow.  By then the surviving goblin was securely bound, and Karienna made her way in that direction.  "i suppose it comes down to the matter of just how we wish to approach this.  Are we going to be all dwarf-ly and heavy handed, or do we want to waste the time trying to actually converse with this little wretch?"


----------



## Forgefly (Feb 14, 2008)

*The goblin wretch*

With faces like granite, the dwarves go about their bloody work quietly and efficiently, leaving a single goblin alive but well trussed.

As the gnome scholars gather around the goblin, it begins to stir, shaking of the last vestiges of Karienna's spell.  As it regains consciousness more fully it begins to struggle in its' bonds tossing and twisting, eventually knocking itself prone, before giving up the obviously useless struggle.
After it gives up struggling it lies still for a little while and then begins to shudder slightly and Karienna, you get the impression that it is crying.

Dwarves:
As you busy yourselves searching the bodies and the surrounding area you notice that unlike previous ambushes this band of goblins all came from different tribes. Goblins within a tribe look very similar, but this is a widely disparate group of corpses, with different skin tones and clothing styles. Their presence in the dirt at your feet seems to be the only common thread. 

A sweep of the surrounding area does reveal a single clue, in the form of fresh tracks, from a smallish horse or pony and from a very large wolf.  The tracks are clearly there and judging from the steaming remains of the pony's last meal, quite fresh.


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Feb 14, 2008)

*Karienna Maguen d'Sivis; gnome beguiler 3*

"What bothers you, forest brother?," Karienna asked, as solicitously as she could manage before switching back to the goblin language. [sblock= goblin speech]  "You are still alive, and if you can tell us why you attacked us, I might even get the dwarves to let you go..." [/sblock]

OOC: Bluff at +5, Sense Motive at +2 for the questioning- Karienna just isn't as devious as most gnomes


----------



## FreeXenon (Feb 14, 2008)

*Brorgar (Male Dwarf Fighter 3)*

"Perhaps we have a horde gatherer on our hands. Its bad enough that we have war going on. 

It looks like the tracks could be this ambush group's messenger or watcher and will report back to their leaders? We may have more and better prepared trouble on our hands in the near future. 

We will want to look for their watcher next time and eliminate them before they can leave with their report." 

He looks to the rest of the group for their thoughts.


----------



## The Rolling Man (Feb 14, 2008)

*Vonval Dwarf Cleric 3*



			
				FreeXenon said:
			
		

> "Perhaps we have a horde gatherer on our hands. Its bad enough that we have war going on.
> 
> It looks like the tracks could be this ambush group's messenger or watcher and will report back to their leaders? We may have more and better prepared trouble on our hands in the near future.
> 
> ...



"We think alike Brorgar. It is possible that our presence here has alerted some local power. Perhaps it wanted to test us or gauge our abilities. I think we should finish extracting information from the wretch and leave this place quickly, either to avoid a real 'test' or to follow these tracks. I say we go after our watchers and put the holy fear of Khyber in them. Who knows, they might lead us closer to finding our Dhakhaani quarry."


----------



## Jack of Tales (Feb 15, 2008)

*Revek - Scout - Jack of Tales*

 Before we make any plans we should hear what this carcass of meat has to say. If he says anything remotely useful I may even be inclined to use him as our guide-dog or perhaps a trap-searcher rather then just killing him right away. 

Revek grins at the goblin in a menacing way, assuming that the beast can't understand dwarven.


----------



## Forgefly (Feb 15, 2008)

*A girl?*



			
				pathfinderq1 said:
			
		

> "What bothers you, forest brother?," Karienna asked, as solicitously as she could manage before switching back to the goblin language. [sblock= goblin speech]  "You are still alive, and if you can tell us why you attacked us, I might even get the dwarves to let you go..." [/sblock]
> 
> OOC: Bluff at +5, Sense Motive at +2 for the questioning- Karienna just isn't as devious as most gnomes




It takes several minutes to get the goblin to calm down enough to talk to you.  The goblin seems calmer with you than with anyone else.  As you wait for the goblin to calm down you make several interesting conclusions about her.  The first is that this is a girl goblin, when 95% of goblin warriors are male, and secondly she is underage.  You've almost got her calmed down when Revek's remark sets her wide eyed and sobbing again.  You aren't sure if she understood it or just imagined the meaning for herself from the tone.  

After another couple of minutes during which you have to convince the young goblin that: dwarves don't eat goblin children, that these dwarves have never set fire to goblins just to watch them burn, and that no one is going to skin her for a new backpack, you are finally able to get some useful information out of her.

OOC: What questions would you like answered?


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Feb 15, 2008)

*Karienna Maguen d'Sivis; gnome beguiler 3*

Karienna boggled a bit at the idea of young female warrior goblins, but the questioning had to proceed- she sort of hoped that none of the other goblins had been children or similar effectively noncombatant types...

She kept her voice soft and light, doing her best to reassure the goblin (and she was certainly not above using the "just us girls" conversational gambit, with all the male dwarves looming about).  Mostly her questioning revolved around the obvious issue- why did goblins keep attacking them, besides the obvious traditional racial emnity?

OOC: Why did this group attack?

Were they intruding on some kind of important site?

How had the different tribes banded together, and was this a large scale arrangement or just a local thing?

Was there some important leader/shaman/warchief running the show?  And if so, could they find him (just to meet peacefully with him, of course...)?

Were there any big ruins nearby?

Were there any other groups of "outsiders" in the area, and were they being attacked as well?

Were there other attack groups in the area, or other threats?

-That ought to do for a start- once we start getting answers, we can see where else we need to go.


----------



## Forgefly (Feb 16, 2008)

*Answers*

You are able to piece together the following story from the answers that she gives you.

A hobgoblin bard, known as a Duur'kaala has been traveling to the local tribes and requesting warriors to attack and destroy some invaders (that's you, though she is trying to convince herself that you couldn't be the monsters the Duur'kaala described) were coming to despoil some of the sacred sites of the Dhakaani Empire.  The older warriors weren't very interested, more concerned with day to day than with ancient history.  The younger warriors, and in her case the underage apprentice to the local wise woman, were deeply moved by her tales of the great empire and long to return to the day of goblin supremacy.  In each village a few more joined until they were a dozen strong.  They were told both where you would be and when, and then a few days ago the Duur'kaala parted ways with the goblin warriors, riding off deeper into the mountains.  She didn't know anything about any other groups or ambushes, the 11 others here were the only ones she had met, and she never heard them talk about anything like that either.

She knows of several ruined goblin cities and castles, near her village, which is on the other side of the mountain range. Though she tells you that she can never go back to her village after running away like she did.

It is clear by the end of your questions that even though she is still tied up, she views you, Karienna as a good friend, though she is still quite nervous about the dwarves.

OOC: Any other questions?


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Feb 16, 2008)

Karienna stepped away from the little goblin a reasonable distance, then switched to the dwarven language and related all that she had learned.  After she finished, she looked around the group.  "That explains at least some of the attacks, if a bard is rousing the local tribes- though I have to wonder how he could tell them where we would be.  What should we do next?"


----------



## Jack of Tales (Feb 16, 2008)

Revek looks from Karienna to the goblin. Have this creature lead us to the bard or to the next ruins. It would seem like the best way of progressing from here.


----------



## The Rolling Man (Feb 18, 2008)

*Vonval Dwarf Cleric 3*

"We now know of our enemy. If the wretch can be a capable guide, we should indeed try to get to that hobgoblin bard. If anyone knows the location of the passage into the holy depths it will be him. It will probably prove to be next to impossible to get him to help us but, at the very least, we will be able to prevent him from causing us anymore trouble."

Before leaving, Vonval has another look at the tracks. He tries to see if they are obvious enough to follow them for a while or if he can at least get a general idea of the direction their watchers took after leaving the area. (OOC: search +2 ?)


----------



## FreeXenon (Feb 18, 2008)

*Brorgar (Male Dwarf Fighter 3)*

"No horder gather. Good to hear. Just some one plotting against us and wanting us dead. Those are odds that I like." Brorgar smiles wryly. 

"We are not baby sitters and do not have the time to baby sit this creature. Perhaps we have a chance to redeem a goblin from its evil nature. Perhaps it will also learn that dwarves do not eat goblins."

"Tell her that as long as she is willing to learn the dwarven language and fight, and is willing to guide us, we will let her free of her bonds."

Brorgar looks to the others.


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Feb 18, 2008)

Karienna sniffs a bit derisively at that.  "I can't imagine that training her to fight is a good idea- friendly goblin or not, I'd sooner not let her near a weapon.  But we can teach her dwarvish, I think, and there are any number of minor chores she can do around the camp to earn her keep.  And she may be helpful in dealing with some of the other tribes, not to mention that she ought to recognize this infamous bard...  Well, let us be on our way then."

Switching back to goblin, she turned to the young goblin.  "So, little sister, it seems you may be traveling with us for a bit.  Do you have a name that we might call you?"


----------



## Jack of Tales (Feb 19, 2008)

*Revek - Scout - Jack of Tales*

Revek snorts and looks at his companions with a shocked look. Keep the creature? Teach it dwarven? Are you all insane? I don't want something like this disgracing my language! It's nothing but a beast.


----------



## FreeXenon (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brorgar (Male Dwarf Fighter 3)*

"There is good to be found in all creatures. If it can be redeemed that would be a great victory.

 If not... we kill it. Pretty simple.

If it is dwarves that she fears then her hatred and fear will need to be broken and proven very incorrect. 

Until such time as it proves itself worthy of life, it can be useful."

Brorgar shrugs.


----------



## Forgefly (Feb 19, 2008)

*Akaznyth, Goblin Captive*

"My name is Akaznyth, in your tongue Moonlight Sorrow." She looks suspiciously at the dwarves, "They aren't going to kill me?"

"Are you letting me go, then?" she says, Instead of being happy it seems she is almost saddened by the thought of being left alone.

[sblock=OOC]She didn't follow any of your conversation, so doesn't know what you have in mind.  She does speak Common[/sblock]

Vonval:
You notice one unusual fact about the tracks, the wolf only has a single set of tracks, nothing before or after the one clear set in the ground.  Otherwise, the tracks are a mystery to you.


----------



## FreeXenon (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brorgar (Male Dwarf Fighter 3)*

"Well, Moonlight, letting you go probably isn't in your best interest seeming as you seem to have no where to go. It definitely isn't in our best interest either considering our current mission. 

Consider yourself under our protective custody. As long as you listen to us and make yourself useful we will have no need to harm you. 

If you are honest and true, perhaps someday you can work with us as an equal instead." Brorgar states.



He lets that sink into the girl for a little bit and then says to Revek 

[Dwarven] "If anything hope will keep the child inline and who knows what will become of her or how useful she will be."


----------



## Jack of Tales (Feb 19, 2008)

*Revek - Scout - Jack of Tales*

Revek throws his hands up in the air and tugs on his beard. Continuing to speak in dwarven he speaks to Brorgar. 
 Alright, alright but she's your responsibility. I'll try not to treat her like a criminal. I suppose everyone deserves at least one chance, right? Although what kind of chance they would have given us if captured..well I don't even want to think about that. 
He shakes his head and walks off, ignoring the goblin completely.


----------



## The Rolling Man (Feb 19, 2008)

*Vonval Dwarf Cleric 3*

Vonval strokes his beard as he observes the exchange between his two fellow dwarves. He insert himself in the debate as Revek discharges himself from any responsability. "I agree with Revek on one point, teaching her dwarven would be a complete offense to our traditions. However, were you not the first to suggest that the creature lead us to the next ruins, Revek ? Her help could indeed be valuable and as long as she cooperates, she's safe from me." He turns to Brorgar and continues speaking in dwarven. "You are wise in using hope as a tool to further our need. But this is cowardly and traitorous creature we're dealing with. I know, I've had dealing with them before. I think that fear is another tool we should use.

Vonval leaves the other dwarves to ponder this and approches the goblin with his usual grave face. He speaks in the common tongue of Khorvaire. "Tell me little one, do you know where to find this Duur'kaala ? Can you lead us to him ? Or if you can't do that, do you remember the location of the nearest ruined outpost beyond the mountains ?"

Afterward, has Vonval takes a last look at the tracks, he notices that they don't lead anywhere. _They must have some magical way to fly or spirit themselves away. These aren't ordinary foes._ He thinks to himself.


----------



## Forgefly (Feb 22, 2008)

*Moonlight Sorrow, Goblin ??*

"I don't know where the Duur'kaala is, she told us where and when to attack and left.  I know where lots of ruins are, though as I said they are all on the other side of the mountains.  I know the path we took across the mountains, if that is where you are going."

The young goblin face is a war of conflicting emotions, shame at her defeat, excitement at "joining" an obviously superior group of adventurers.  In the end the excitement seems to win out, and it is as though she is already forgetting the circumstances by which she came to meet you.

 Over the next few days of travel, Moonlight as you come to call her, proves useful in many ways.  Her apprenticeship to the wise woman taught her many skills, including cooking, survival, and several odd bits and pieces of knowledge about a variety of subjects.  She spends most of her time with Karienna, but has warmed a little to Brorgar, who has continued to be nice to her.

Five days after her group tried to ambush you, you reach the mountain pass she describes as having taken to cross the Byshek mountains.  The way is steep, but your mounts and pack animals should manage.   That night you camp at the foot of the pass to have the benefit of a full day to start the crossing.  Moonlight has warned you that although this is the only pass she knows of, you might not want to take it.

"We should be safe crossing during the day, but there are things in the mountains that we would not want to cross paths with.  In particular there is a section of the path where strange statues are found, below the remains of what looks like the front of a temple, high up on the rock face.  We didn't stop to examine it when I crossed with the other goblins, the whole place felt like bugs crawling on your skin."

[sblock=ooc] What says the party, do they dare go into the dark pass?  [/sblock]


----------



## FreeXenon (Feb 22, 2008)

*Brorgar (Male Dwarf Fighter 3)*

"That ruined temple sounds like a good place for us to check out."

[Dwarven] "Shall we heed her warning and wait for daylight to pass?"




While we were traveling to here Brorgar shall mention to *Revek* in *Dwarven* that "Hope and respect are stronger bond and loyalty builders than fear."



[*OOC:* During the trip here I will spend some time showing her how to use one of my hand axes. I will make a little bit conversation with her, and on occasionally I will compliment her survival skill and mention that she is useful. ]


----------



## Jack of Tales (Feb 22, 2008)

Revek strokes his beard while he considers their options. Ruins could be of the very place they are looking for.  These ruins could very well be the place we are looking for. We should check them out. I'm not afraid of superstitution. While undoubtedly there may be monsters living in the ruins we cannot simply pass the chance that there might also be shards.

On the journey, Revek attempts to ignore the goblin but warms up to her slightly. She -is- actually useful and it's nice to have a cook around.


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Feb 22, 2008)

"We may want to at least examine those statues as we pass- the 'bugs on your skin' feeling that she mentioned may be magical energy of some sort, and it could be the sort of long-term protective ward that would be in place over a significant historical site."  Karienna sounded more curious than worried- she obviously wanted something significant to include in her evening report to their sponsor through the Speaking Stone.  Minor goblin ambushes and fruitless searching made for dull reporting.  

As they traveled, Karienna made sure to cultivate at least some sense of companionship with the young goblin- if they ran into other tribes, her loyalty might be a valuable asset.  and it was kind of fun to have a student of sorts...


----------



## Forgefly (Feb 24, 2008)

*The Temple in the Mountain Pass*

None of you need to see Moonlight’s back stiffen to know you’ve reached the strange place she warned you about.  Apparently her description of “bugs crawling on your skin” was not meant as an abstract metaphor.  Each of you feels as though there were discrete, individual bugs crawling on your skin, invisible centipedes by the feel of it.  Ahead of you the path splits; the main path continues to the right and a smaller path to the left leads up to the “temple” Moonlight mentioned.  The path is marked off by pairs of statues with a new pair every 10 feet.  The statues are old and covered in lichen and some by vines, but a few features are still recognizable.  The statues show goblins, hobgoblins, and bugbears in various military poses.  After some careful looking and a brief huddle, Karienna and Ulzim conclude that these statues are authentic Dhakaani era artifacts. (Knowledge History.)  There is no underbrush past the last pair of statues and the trees have strange slash marks at all different heights.  As you pass each pair of statues, you feel the insects crawling further and further up your body, up your legs, then on your belly, on your arms…around your neck towards your face…and then you hurtle desperately past the last pair of statues and the feeling disappears. 

The temple stands before you forlorn.  The columns surrounding the portico are chipped and scratched, an oversized entry gapes at you like a giant mouth, what remains of the doors hang like little teeth.  

A faint rhythmic noise seems to come from the temple, but it is so faint you aren’t sure if you are really hearing it.

[sblock=OOC]And with that I’ll need a marching order.  Two abreast, Sevulta and Brorgar will count as a single rank.  As a little handout I’ve included a link to help visualize the scene, but it is only for the strong of heart, so don’t say you weren’t warned.
Crawling things[/sblock]


----------



## The Rolling Man (Feb 24, 2008)

*Vonval Dwarf Cleric 3*

While most of his partners tried to befriend their goblin captive, Vonval did none of that. At one point on their way to the mountain pass, Vonval took Moonlight apart as she was helping preparing to camp for the night. "Know this, goblin. I am a servant of the deep places of the world, of the great Khyber himself. There can be no hiding place for you, no secret hole that I won't find. Remember it well when the though of fleeing or leading us into an ambush crosses your mind. The Earth itself would reveal you to me !" Leaving the little goblin to ponder his threats, Vonval went to complete his daily prayers to his dark patron.

A few days later, Vonval seems more or less unaffected as the 'creeping' feeling leaves them. "This is a weird feeling, but nothing to one such as me who has faced the depths of Khyber. No doubt it is indeed a ward to protect this place from the weak-minded." he declares. "While I doubt we have simply stumbled on our goal, this place is the kind we came to investigate. There might be valuable clues to our quest. Let's try to locate the source of this sound first."

[SBLOCK=OOC]Sorry for not posting earlier. I suggest the following marching order : Sevulta and Brorgar first, then Vonval and Ulzim, followed by Karienna and her goblin friend and Revek watching the rear. Feel free to comment/modify it. Vonval has prayed for his usual allotment of spells (I've updated the RG to indicate he's regained _divine favor_.)[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Jack of Tales (Feb 24, 2008)

Revek shudders as they pass through the temple's ward. He does not doubt Vonval's words on the matter. While the feeling causes him great discomfort he tries not to show it on his face, especially in front of a goblin. Once beyond it he shakes himself and rubs his arms. As the others stand before the temple's entrance he moves to the back.
 I'll watch our backs. I can protect the spell-users if we are attacked from behind and also provide my own support from here.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Feb 25, 2008)

*Ulzim Zuccabar d'Sivis, male gnome wizard*

Ulzim seemed a combination of intrigued and annoyed by their inadvertant traveling companion and guide.  Goblins might currently occupy one of the lowest social rungs in Khorvaire, but anyone with a decent education and at least one working eyeball could see how the current society of most species was built, both socially and literally, on the remains of the ancient goblinoid empire.  Akaznyth (he was alwasy careful to use her goblin name, rather than the Common translation) might be just a girl, with all the mistakes of youth that implied, but she sprang from the roots from which his people intended to mine the ore of the future.

He had been irked when the eternally bubbly Karienna had won much of the girl's trust, because it made his own substantian social skills seemed diminished.  Karienna, however, had the bond of gender he could never bridge.  That did not deter him from seeking Akaznyth out, usually over chores, which he almost never deigned to help with unless it interested him.  (His own chores, of course, involved writing reports for the House in his journal.)  

He wanted to learn the Goblin tongue; he was almost positive that was the reason Karienna had been granted the speaking stone over him, because she could translate the ancient texts directly instead of through a spell or dragonmark.  Never mind that Ulzim's dragonmark could give him full comprehension of any language, it didn't last very long.  Though he knew the language of magic, he'd spent his youth studying the more immediately and socially useful languages of Elven and Dwarven, rather than the more esoteric or ancient tongues.  It was a lack, by the Host, he'd rectify as soon as possible!

~~~~~~

Several days later, when they were going through the pass, Ulzim had pressed his handkerchief to his face again, mostly to cover up the fact that he had nearly bit through his lip to keep himself from screaming from the hideous sensation of crawling insects.  Once the feeling had stopped, he breathed a silent sigh of relief and snuck a quick swallow from the ever-present whiskey flask the dwarves all though were standard issue.  Oh what a fuss they had made until House Sivis had made sure there were enough to go around to everyone!  For the first time Ulzim was grateful for thier alcohol insistance.

When Vonval had suggested investigating the noise/not noise, Ulzim nodded enthusiastically, glad to have something to take his mind off of what had just happened.

"Yes, quite, could be very important indeed," Ulzim says quickly, though makes no move to place himself first.  Given his druthers, he prefers a place towards the back, though not the tail end, which has become very obvious during the group's travels together.


----------



## Forgefly (Feb 26, 2008)

*A familiar rhythm*

The fading light dances between the columns of the portico, and reveal a set of stairs leading up just inside the shattered doors.  As you approach you feel a somewhat moist and slightly warm draft from the mouth-like entrance.

Brorgar:



Spoiler



The faint sound seems familiar to you and after a moment you are able to place it.  Although the rhythm is not quite right, it sounds for all the world like someone sharpening a blade, or perhaps several blades at the same time.



You leave the mules around the portico under Sevulta's watchful eye, and make your way into the temple.  

At the top of the stairs, a wide corridor stretches away from you.  A hole in the roof provides sufficient light to see the room.  13 niches line the walls, with 6 to your right and 6 to your left, and the 13th niche straight ahead at the end of the corridor, some 40 feet in front of you.  Each niche seems to hold a statue, scratched and defaced.  The 13th niche however seems to hold only rubble.

Immediately to your left is a narrower corridor and there are shadows at the end of the wide corridor indicating a matching hallway on the right side.  The faint sound is slightly louder here in the corridor, but is still indistinct.

Vonval:



Spoiler



The noise seems to be coming through the walls to your right, as though the source of the noise was off in that direction but the stone seems to almost thrum with the noise.


----------



## FreeXenon (Feb 27, 2008)

*Brorgar (Male Dwarf Fighter 3)*

*Crawly Things*
As they encounter the crawly feeling Brorgar stoically works his way through without even seeming to notice the unnerving senesation. Having traveled with him as long as you have, you can tell that he does notice, but is choosing to ignore it in true dwarven fashion.

*Entering the Ruins*
Brorgar pets Sevulta and quietly asks his noble companion to look after the mules and other pack animals while they are gone. At the end he joyously, like twin brothers leaving each others company for while, slaps the creatures shoulder as the group leaves.

As they enter the Dhakaani ruin Brorgar's face seems to be concentrating on something and then after a while he says quietly to the group "That sound. I has taken me a little bit because it is not quite right - sounds like a few people sharpening sword blades. The rhythm isn't exactly right, but it is there.

This is not going to be easy, friends." He smiles the smile that is looking forward to a true test of their skills. Not having a boxman or tracker about means that he has taken up the lead trapfinder in true dwarven fashion. He hefts his great shield and grips his dwarven war axe ready for their foray.

"Which way, friends?"


----------



## The Rolling Man (Feb 27, 2008)

*Vonval Dwarf Cleric 3*

Vonval approaches the wall on their right side. "The Stone ... it is speaking to me." he says softly as he reaches with his hand and touches the wall. "Yes, that sound is coming from this side. From beyond the wall perhaps. Let me see if I can feel more." Vonval slowly walks the lenght of the corridor, with his hand contantly touching the wall. All his senses are alert, especially the ones that he alone possesses.

[SBLOCK=OOC]I'm trying to see if Vonval can detect anything with his _Earth sense_ feat. At every 5 ft, he takes a move action to use the feat. It should tell him if there is any creature touching the ground within 20 ft. and their direction. He'll stop if he feels anything on his right.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Feb 27, 2008)

*Ulzim Zuccabar d'Sivis, male gnome wizard*

Ulzim watches the dwarf tune himself into the earth... or whatever else kind of rubbish that he did.  It was strange and bizarre and didn't make him particularly comfortable.  Why had House Kudarak insisted on sending along such a kook?  Priests were always so strange; give him a self-serving member of House Jorasco any day, _those_ he understood.

"Now let's see what we can see... and then we can go forward," Ulzim says, and passes a hand over his eyes, muttering words in Draconic.

[sblock=Spellcasting in Draconic]"Sights revealed and auras undone, let me see the hidden one![/sblock]

OOC: casting _detect magic_ please.


----------



## Jack of Tales (Feb 27, 2008)

Revek stands by and watches the magic users cast spells, talk to rocks and other weirdness. 

 Can you tell which corridor the sound is coming from? It sounds a bit loud to simply be someone sharpening a weapon. My bet is either on echoes or, because this place seems quite abandoned, that it's some type of trap.


----------



## FreeXenon (Feb 27, 2008)

*Brorgar (Male Dwarf Fighter 3)*

"That was my initial thought. The blades are whirling and scraping while being hidden in the rocks."

Brorgar smiles as he hefts his massive shield. " Nothing that this old metal door can't handle."


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Feb 27, 2008)

Karienna finally spoke, for the first time since they had started up the hill (though her exclamations of discomfort during the crawling sensation had been eloquent enough).  "Just because there are no living creatures left here does not mean we face simple magical or mechanical wards- the cursed undead could be here as well.  We must be ready for anything."  Even as she spoke, and watched the other spellcasters begin their incantations, she stepped forward towards the closest statue- while it might be scratched and defaced, there might still be some runes legible...

OOC: She'll save her own spell resources until after the others have had a chance to analyze their results.


----------



## Forgefly (Feb 28, 2008)

The Rolling Man said:
			
		

> Vonval approaches the wall on their right side. "The Stone ... it is speaking to me." he says softly as he reaches out with his hand and touches the wall. "Yes, that sound is coming from this side. From beyond the wall perhaps. Let me see if I can feel more." Vonval slowly walks the length of the corridor, with his hand constantly touching the wall. All his senses are alert, especially the ones that he alone possesses.
> 
> [SBLOCK=OOC]I'm trying to see if Vonval can detect anything with his _Earth sense_ feat. At every 5 ft, he takes a move action to use the feat. It should tell him if there is any creature touching the ground within 20 ft. and their direction. He'll stop if he feels anything on his right.[/SBLOCK]




Vonval walks with a strange gait, a few steps and then pausing in concentration, a few more steps and then he stops.
Vonval:



Spoiler



On your third attempt you feel something very faint, as though something were touching the earth at intervals, during your conversation.  It is almost directly to your right at the very edge of the range of your _Earth Sense_



Ulzim incants and gestures finally touching his eyes before sweeping his gaze up and down the corridor.
Ulzim:



Spoiler



There is a very faint magical aura in the 13th niche directly in front of you at the end of the corridor, a moments concentration reveals it to be abjuration and conjuration.



Karienna examines the first niche on the right which appears to be a statue of a goblin woman with draconic wings and a corona like halo around her head.  Above the niche there is a badly worn and scratched inscription which reveals itself after a moments study.  Decipher Script(20): 



Spoiler



The language is ancient goblin and what remains reads Dal ...  Sun ... Sister ... Mother ...


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Feb 28, 2008)

*Ulzim Zuccabar d'Sivis, male gnome wizard*

"Ah!  There's a faint impression of protective and conjuring magic at that niche at the end of the hall.  Let's take a look there..." Ulzim says proudly, and pulls out a wand from pocket.  _In Gnomish_


Spoiler



"Revelations!"


  He then carefully looks at the niche and around the room, as if expecting to see something...

OOC: Busting out _detect secret doors_ wand and burning off a charge, and scanning the room, particularly that niche.


----------



## The Rolling Man (Feb 28, 2008)

*Vonval Dwarf Cleric 3*

Vonval stops his concentration, looks at the wall and then back to the group. He speaks to them with a soft voice, almost a whisper, as if he didn't want to be overheard. "Praise Khyber for granting me sight beyond my eyes. I felt someone ... or something on the other side of the wall. There was something weird about it however ... No matter, be it some mechanical creature, a restless spirit of some long dead goblin or a traveller using an unusual shelter, I don't think it will be friendly." That being said, Vonval readies his small shield and grabs his morningstar. "Let's proceed to the corridor on our right, once Ulzim is done investigating that magical aura."

[SBLOCK=OOC] I'm not sure I fully understand the layout of the corridor. There a small passage on the left hand side, near the entrance and another (this one on the right hand side) at the end of the corridor (i.e. near the niche where Ulzim detected magic). Those 3 corridors form some sort of crude orthogonal 'S'. Is that right? [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Forgefly (Feb 29, 2008)

[sblock=OOC] Here is a quick and dirty map to show a better idea, more tomorrow, I promise.
X's are normal squares, the little dots represent the niches. [/sblock]


----------



## Jack of Tales (Mar 1, 2008)

*Revek - Scout*

 I agree with Vonval. If there's something in that direction we should go check it out. It could be a rat, a foe or something helpful. Either way we may be able to learn if this temple has what we want before we spend more time here. The sounds..and the aura surrounding it are a tad disturbing.


----------



## Forgefly (Mar 2, 2008)

*The Temple Welcoming Committee*

Immediately after Revek's comment he suddenly brings his bow up and nocks an arrow, evidently hearing or sensing something.  That something reveals itself a split second later as two centipedes crawl out from behind some of the statues, and another drops from a hole in the ceiling.  These centipedes are 4' long and look as though the gnomes and the goblin would only make half a meal.  At the same time a moaning issues out of the corridor to the left, and a shambling heavily chewed on hobgoblin, head lolling impossibly to one side follows closely behind his moans.

Spot Check = 15 



Spoiler



The hobgoblin is unquestionably dead, in spite of moving about, you also notice the few patches of unchewed flesh show something moving sinuously under the pallid skin.



[sblock=OOC]
The welcoming committee is here to roll out the red carpet, to their very welcome dinner guests.  As you have graciously come to their meal, they are happy to eat you.

Vonval:My understanding of the earth sense is that it is a 120 degree arc of observation, thus no warning.  If I'm wrong tell me and you'll have a surprise round of prep.

Ulzim:It took a couple of rounds to get that information from Detect Magic,  so you are just getting out your wand.

Revek has a standard action available as part of the surprise round, the monsters all moved as their surprise action.
[/sblock]


----------



## Jack of Tales (Mar 2, 2008)

"We're under attack!"  Revek cries out as he looses his strung arrow at the undead hobgoblin[1d20+8; Damage 1d6+1]. The swarthy dwarf's arm moves quicker then a snake as he snatches another arrow from his quiver and gets ready to fire again.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Mar 2, 2008)

*Ulzim Zuccabar d'Sivis, male gnome wizard*

With a shriek fit to scare bats from their belfreys, Ulzim points his hand at the closest centipede, frost rimming the stones around him as he screams an incantation.  _In Gnomish_


Spoiler



"Freeze the marrow!"


  A small orb of frigid white leaps from his palm and hurls toward the centipede!

OOC: _Lesser orb of cold_ at centipede in square 5, the one closest to Ulzim.  Ranged attacl at +5 for 2d8 cold damage if it hits.


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Mar 3, 2008)

Karienna gave a piercing squeak as the centipedes showed up- what might have been a cry of alarm and disgust, pinched short as she caught her breath at the sight of their other new foe.  Bugs were back enough- but the shambling goblin was even worse.  She knew that her spells were all but useless against the walking dead.  Even as she fought the urge to flee, she unslung her crossbow and hurried to get it cocked and loaded.

OOC: Probably one move action to draw/ready her crossbow, and a second to load it.


----------



## The Rolling Man (Mar 3, 2008)

*Vonval Dwarf Cleric*

Vonval is slow to react to the warning cries of Revek but he finally grabs the silver symbol around his neck and points it at the shambling goblin thing. "Foul creature! You shouldn't have left the holy ground of your own sepulcher. I am a messenger of the Great Khyber and he compels YOU!" 

Whatever the effect this has on the undead, Vonval moves in the path of the centipedes, feeling that he's more able to face their bite then the weaker gnomes.

[SBLOCK=OOC]Spot check (1d20+3=14) No checking the blocked out text.

Vonval tries to rebuke/control the zombie thing, then he moves to protect the gnomes as best he can (without provoking an AoO, I'm not sure where the centipedes will be on my turn). 2 uses left to rebuke/control undead.



			
				Forgefly said:
			
		

> Vonval:My understanding of the earth sense is that it is a 120 degree arc of observation, thus no warning.  If I'm wrong tell me and you'll have a surprise round of prep.



There's no such arc of observation but the power isn't always active, Vonval has to spend a move action to use it. Now, I don't know if Vonval was still using it when we got attacked so I'm not sure if he perceived the attackers. In any case, if Vonval gets an extra action before seeing the threat they face, he'll use his _earth's warding_ feat to gain +2 natural armor bonus to AC for 2 minutes.

Here's the text of the feat, just to help you out.


			
				Races of Stone said:
			
		

> EARTH SENSE [GENERAL]
> You are in tune with the earth beneath you.
> Prerequisites: Con 13, Wis 13.
> Benefi t: As long as you are touching the ground, you can
> ...



[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Forgefly (Mar 6, 2008)

*Round Responses*

Revek’s arrow catches the shambling hobgoblin full in the chest, but it pays no attention to the arrow now protruding from its chest. (1d20+8=26 1d6+1=7)

Brorgar prepares to defend himself against the shambling creature. (Total Defense)

Ulzim’s icy magic strikes the closest centipede as it rears up, freezing it solid. (1d20+5=15 2d8=7  The centipede is dead and frozen solid in its position, it makes quite a fierce statue)

The remaining two centipedes scurry forward, antennae flashing.  The first attempts to grab Vonval using the entire front set of legs.  As it rears up, totally focused on its attack, Vonval seizes an opening in the centipede’s defense and brings his mace down on its head, his powerful stroke smashing it back to the ground. The other charges past Vonval in an attempt to stab its very front feet into Ulzim’s neck, but he easily dodges out of the way of its clumsy attack. (Centipede D4 attempts grapple provoking an AoO which Vonval makes great use of with an 18 to hit and 8 damage, Centipede D2 misses with a 3,)

Vonval then turns and invokes the power of his dark patron to rebuke the shambling hobgoblin, but the hobgoblin’s approach does not falter.  (1d20+0=10, a miss).  Karienna cocks her crossbow as the hobgoblin stumbles forward, its motions jerky and uncoordinated. As it closes the distance to Brorgar, its hands form into claws and it scratches and rends the air.

Moonlight’s Sorrow can be heard to be whispering to herself, but only Karienna understand her, 



Spoiler



“I mustn’t be afraid, I mustn’t be afraid.”


----------



## The Rolling Man (Mar 6, 2008)

*Vonval Dwarf Cleric*

"Heresy! You shall not deny the will of Khyber for long, crypt spawn." Vonval grunts to the shambling hobgoblin. Seeing how easily two of the centipedes were defeated, Vonval aims a powerful blow at the remaining creature's mid-section, hopefully leaving only lifeless bug bits.

[SBLOCK=OOC]Vonval is attacking the centipede in D6 with his morningstar(+4 to att and dam 1d8+2). If the centipede is already defeated on his turn, Vonval will move beside Brorgar and cast _Foundation of stone_ on himself, Brorgar and Revek. As long as the target(s) of the spell doesn't move, it gives +2 to AC and +4 to str checks to resist bull rushes and trip attempts.

Active spells & effects and other notes:
Earth warding effect (18 rounds) +2 natural armor AC bonus (AC up to 19)
Rebuke/Control Undead 2 uses left
Rebuke/Control Earth elementals 2 uses left[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Forgefly (Mar 6, 2008)

*Note to Vonval*

[sblock=Vonval] Sorry, my mistake you did get the extra action I took the extra AC into account just forgot to describe it. [/sblock]


----------



## FreeXenon (Mar 6, 2008)

*Brorgar (Male Dwarf Fighter 3)*

Having sized up the Zombie-Thing Brorgar hefts his shield to bear the brunt of the hobgoblin-thing's attack, holds his ground, and then with a mighty swing he slashes at it with his Dwarven Waraxe _(+6 1d10+3)_. 

"Who do you think you're going to munch on today? Naught but Dwarven Steel here ready to send ya back to Kyber!" 

He shouts "Watch it Karienna!" to ensure that she is wary of the shambling creature and its proximity.



[*OOC:* Where on earth have I been?    ]


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Mar 6, 2008)

*Karienna Maguen d'Sivis; gnome beguiler 3*

Karienna gave a tiny squeal of dismay as the bugs and undead continued their advance.  Despite her distaste, though, she leveled her crossbow and tried to aim carefully for the shambling creature.

OOC: Firing at the zombie; To hit +4 missile/MW crossbow -4 firing into melee= +0 total, 1d8 damage (cold iron bolt)


----------



## The Rolling Man (Mar 6, 2008)

[sblock=DM]







			
				Forgefly said:
			
		

> Sorry, my mistake you did get the extra action I took the extra AC into account just forgot to describe it.



No problem, I just wanted to make sure. I'll update my RG sheet and the post above.[/sblock]


----------



## Jack of Tales (Mar 7, 2008)

*Revek - Scout*

The dwarf scout scowls at the undead.  I hate these things. You can never quite tell if you're hurting 'em or not. Time to cut this one open!
Revek drops his bow and draws his axe then dashes across the corridor to the other side, rolling [Tumble d20+10]  under any attempted attacks by the zombie.  He comes up next to the zombie and lets out a roar and swings the battleaxe. 

OOC: Drawing a weapon is a standard action right? Pretty sure that's all I can do this turn. Move 15' to C7 to get Skirmish +1 AC.
Edit: Thanks for the help there FreeXenon


----------



## FreeXenon (Mar 7, 2008)

[*OOC:* From the SRD  drawing a weapon can be done as a free action when taken as a part of movement. so you should still be able to attack.    ]


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Mar 9, 2008)

*Ulzim Zuccabar d'Sivis, male gnome wizard*

Ulzim seems pretty pleased with himself at the centipede statue, and turns towards the other with a more cocky expression... and an ever-so-casual step backwards to avoid being bitten.  

"Your smaller and less visible brethern were _far_ more intimidating!" he snaps to the centipede, pointing his finger at it.  Gray energy collects around his hand as he concentrates, declaiming in his native tongue.  _In Gnomish_


Spoiler



"Drain his power!


  A ray of dark gray energy streaks toward the remaining mobile centipede, with Ulzim totally oblivious to the shambling horror at his back.

OOC:  Taking a 5' step backwards and casting _ray of weakness_ at the yellow centipede in square D6


----------



## Forgefly (Mar 9, 2008)

*Ulzim*

Ulzim:



Spoiler



The centipede in C5 is the one you already froze.  According to the current map the last remaining centipede is the one that just tried to bite your head off from directly in front of you.  I presume that will change your action










Will resolve round this evening after all the chittlins are in bed.
Why do I always say something like this immediately before getting swamped?


----------



## Forgefly (Mar 14, 2008)

*Resolving the Action.*

Revek runs forward drawing his axe as he moves; he ducks under the clumsy hobgoblins attack, and demonstrates his hatred for the undead leaving a long gash down the hobgoblin's suddenly exposed back.  The gash reveals the zombie to be utterly filled thousands of tiny centipedes.
OOC: Tumble=15 Attack=16 Dmg=6 
After sizing up his opponent Brorgar cuts him down to size with a vicious attack nearly severing one of the monstrosities legs out from under it.
OOC: Attack= Nat 20 Damage=6
Ulzim carefully takes a step backward, giving him the space he needs to work his magic.  As he completes the last syllables of his spell a ray shoots forth from his hand streaking toward the centipede, but the centipede dodges the ray as it turns toward Vonval lashing out with its poisoned front legs.  The legs hit you but skitter across your newly thickened skin. Vonval pushes the monstrous vermin off him then lashes out with his heavy mace dropping the centipede to the ground, though it continues to move in a somewhat purposeful manner.
OOC:Ulzim R. Touch=8 miss Centipede=18 miss (because of that spell) Vonval attack=20 Damage=4 Centipede is disabled, but not dead.

Karienna crossbow bolt flies true catching the walking corpse in the eye, but it doesnt seem to faze the zombie.  Attack=19 damage=2 

The zombie attempts to grab and bite Brorgar, but misses. (Darn 4)

Moonlight Sorrow runs up behind Vonval and stabs the disabled centipede, killing it. (A=18, D=2)

[sblock=Apology]Sorry it took so long, I was waiting for a new post from Ulzim, but Ulzim cleverly just edited, so I missed it. [/sblock]


----------



## FreeXenon (Mar 14, 2008)

*Brorgar (Male Dwarf Fighter 3) AC 25; HP: 34/34*

Brorgar _(AC 23)_ grunts out "One last time friends..." as he follows up his upward diagonal slice with a crossways slash hoping to take its useless head off. He keeps his mobile door handy to rebuff the creature from considering advancing and hoping to help keep the undead thing distracted so Ulzim will be safe from its claws.


[*OOC:* Dwarven War Axe: +6 1d10+3.
I think you underestimate Ulzim's sneakness!    

+2 AC from Foundation of Stone]


----------



## The Rolling Man (Mar 14, 2008)

*Vonval Dwarf Cleric*

Vonval raises his eyebrow as their goblin 'companion' finishes the bug attacking him. He wonders what are the true intentions of the small goblinoid. Is she really that gullible and scared creature she pretends to be? As there is still an enemy to deal with, Vonval leaves these thought unanswered. He runs to the side of Brorgal and holds his silver symbol high. "Dwarven brothers! From the stony deeps we come. Let our essence reach out under so we might withstand the unnatural strength of this soulless body!" As Vonval release the power of his spell, Brorgar and Revek feels as if something rises out of the ground, fills their entire body and anchors them in place. The sensation is unnerving but they feel more stable and resistant to attacks.

[SBLOCK=OOC]I'm assuming the creature will still be standing at Vonval's turn and that Ulzim will have moved out of the way. Vonval will move to D6 and cast defensively (concentration +8) _Foundation of stone_ on himself, Brorgar and Revek. As long as the target(s) of the spell doesn't move and keep touching the ground, it gives +2 to AC and +4 to str checks to resist bull rushes and trip attempts.

Active spells & effects and other notes:
_Earth warding_ effect (17 rounds) +2 natural armor AC bonus (AC up to 19)
_Foundation of stone_ (3 rounds) +2 to AC and +4 to str checks to resist bull rushes and trip attempts (AC up to 21!   )
_Rebuke/Control Undead_ 2 uses left
_Rebuke/Control Earth elementals_ 2 uses left[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Jack of Tales (Mar 14, 2008)

*Revek - Scout*

Seeing his allies move in on the zombie Revek decides to give them some room. He does a showy cartwheel behind the zombie and a backflip back before charging forward and swinging his axe.  Keep up with this dwarf, ya brute! Let's bring this thing down boys.

OOC: 
Tumble: d20+10
Battleaxe: d20+6(+2 charge); 1d8+1d6+3 (using 2-handed and skirmish damage)
AC: 16 (+1 skirmish, -2 charge)


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Mar 14, 2008)

With only one real opponent left, and the dwarves ready to end that threat, Karienna was far less upset than she had been mere moments before.  She reloaded her crossbow, just in case, and turned her attention to the hall where the centipedes had originated, watching for any new problems...


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Mar 15, 2008)

Ulzim finally turned around when he realized people were hacking and shooting at something behind him, and stifled a shriek when he realized it was some kind of undead abomination!  Yelping, he nearly leapt back a dozen feet, eager to put at much distance as possible between _it_ and _him_

OOC: Withdraw action please


----------



## Forgefly (Mar 18, 2008)

*The Dice don't like you Rd 3 Resolve*

Diving into a front roll Revek tumbles past the undead monster, as he come up on his feet he attacks from behind, but misses (Charge is full round A=4+4 miss)  Brorgar taking advantage of the zombies split attention slams his axe full into the side of the zombie's head.  Larval centipede pour out of the now open skull. (A=16+6 D=7+3)
Ulzim realizing his precarious position quickly finds a new place to stand more befitting a scholar like himself.  As Vonval steps into Ulzim's vacated spot he begins to intone a spell, but stumbles and loses his concentration and the spell he was readying (OOC: I am assuming because of he defensive casting that you meant square D8 as D6 isn't threatened C=4+8=12 fail)

Karienna stands with her crossbow loaded watching as many ways as she can to spot any new enemies.

In its deceptively ponderous way the zombie finishes turning and attacks Revek, lunging forward to sink his teeth into Revek's neck. (A=16+6, D=6)


----------



## FreeXenon (Mar 18, 2008)

*Brorgar (Male Dwarf Fighter 3) AC 23; HP: 34/34*

Brorgar angrily growls out "It turned its back to me lads..." as he tags the walking-dead with his mobile door to get its attention and to let it know that he is not done destroying it, and then brings the massive axe straight down upon its already split topside.

[*OOC:* Dwarven War Axe: +8 1d10+3.
+2 to hit from flanking (Revek)
+2 to AC from Foundation of Stone (Vonal) Gotcha. ]


----------



## The Rolling Man (Mar 19, 2008)

*Vonval Dwarf Cleric*

While trying to avoid the ravenous creature's claws and teeth, Vonval stumbles and doesn't correctly complete the complex intonations required to summon the blessing of Khyber. "By the holy crystalline caverns of Yrasgalri'la ! Return to your grave, foul bag of flesh and vermin !" Vonval curses his own clumsiness and the resilience of the undead goblinoid. Not willing to waste another spell on the damaged enemy, Vonval simply bring down his weapon on the monster while trying to repel any attacks with his small shield.

OOC: Free Xenon, Brorgar doesn't have a foundation of stone effect. Vonval didn't make his concentration check.   I should have just stayed back and cast it on you. 
[SBLOCK=more OOC]Vonval will attack the zombie thing with his morningstar. +4 att, 1d8+2 dam
Active spells & effects and other notes:
_Earth warding_ effect (16 rounds) +2 natural armor AC bonus (AC up to 19)
_Rebuke/Control Undead_ 2 uses left
_Rebuke/Control Earth elementals_ 2 uses left[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Forgefly (Mar 21, 2008)

*Short Work and the sound*

The combined bladework of Revek and Brorgar, ably assisted by Vonval's heavy mace, quickly brings an end to the walking centipede nest that was the zombie.  The floor grows slick under the feet of the dwarves as thousands of tiny centipedes pour out of each of the zombie's wounds.  Even above the sound of battle the crunching and squishing of carapaces can be heard.  When the zombie falls the centipedes scurry into the walls, though some stay to finish chewing on the recently animate corpse, and the corpses of their fellow centipedes.

Quiet seems to descend on the temple once more only disturbed by that strange rhythm which first drew you into this ruined edifice.


[sblock=OOC]I believe that is checkmate for the zombie.  Interestingly the part I'm having the most trouble keeping up with is rolling the dice.  So from here on in let's try Invisible Castle for the dice and see if that will help me stay more on top of things.  [/sblock]


----------



## FreeXenon (Mar 21, 2008)

*Brorgar (Male Dwarf Fighter 3)*

Brorgar look around quickly and then shakes his head satisfied. 

"Well, that wasn't so bad. I'm untouched and itch'n for another one. How is everyone?" 

The dwarf looks to his traveling companions first and then finally looks to Moonlight to see how she fared.


----------



## The Rolling Man (Mar 22, 2008)

*Vonval, Dwarf Cleric*

"Revek, how is that bite wound? Are you in need of the restorative power that Khyber, in his infinite wisdom, has granted me?" (OOC: Casting _Cure light wounds_ if he wants it : 1d8+3 healing)


With that completed, Vonval turns his attention to the rotting corpse they just vanquished. Pushing aside a few scuttling bugs with his dagger, he tries to find if it had any possessions or identifying marks. (OOC: Search +2 ?)


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Mar 22, 2008)

*Ulzim Zuccabar d'Sivis, male gnome wizard*

Ulzim crams his fist into his mouth until his breathing slows, somehow more disturbed by the nest of centipedes inside the zombie than the larger ones he killed.  It takes several minutes before he's sure he's able to talk again without losing his lunch.

"I think... rather... um... alcove," he gets out finally.  "Queek my good rat, give me a hand here?" he asks the plump rat on his shoulder.  Queek sniffs delicately at the thought of walking on the floor amongst the blood and insect guts, and Ulzim sighs and walks over to the mysterious alcove himself.  He wants to see if there's anything particularly unusual.  "Akaznyth, do you see anything here?" he raises his voice a bit, wondering if the little goblin would be able to find anything, under his direction.  Of course.


----------



## Forgefly (Mar 23, 2008)

*The Ancient Dead*



			
				The Rolling Man said:
			
		

> "Revek, how is that bite wound? Are you in need of the restorative power that Khyber, in his infinite wisdom, has granted me?" (OOC: Casting _Cure light wounds_ if he wants it : 1d8+3 healing)
> 
> 
> With that completed, Vonval turns his attention to the rotting corpse they just vanquished. Pushing aside a few scuttling bugs with his dagger, he tries to find if it had any possessions or identifying marks. (OOC: Search +2 ?)




A quick search of the corpse reveals thousands of tiny bite marks and numerous places where its' flesh has been gouged away.  There is something about the scraps of clothing which still cling in places, but you can't quite put your finger on what.  There is also a certain something about the corpse which makes you believe it is ancient, as though generations of centipedes have bred here.


----------



## Forgefly (Mar 25, 2008)

*The Destroyed Statue*

Akaznyth walks over to the niche as directed by Ulzim, and begins searching through the ruins, at first reluctantly but with increasing excitement.  As she begins to pull pieces out of the niche Ulzim begins to get excited and begins piecing together something on the floor.

Ulzim:



Spoiler



After a couple of moments, you recognize that Akaznyth is pulling out the shards of a stone urn.  On one of the first pieces is a symbol that you recognize as theoretically belonging to the so called 13th god of the Sovereign Host.  This would be a major coup if you can get some conclusive proof here.



Revek accepts Vonval's proffered healing with a curt nod, before beginning to prowl up and down the hall, bow in hand, waiting for whatever this cursed place was going to throw at you next.

OOC: Where to next, intrepid adventurers?


----------



## FreeXenon (Mar 25, 2008)

*Brorgar (Male Dwarf Fighter 3)*

*Brorgar* will stay back and allow *Revek* to do his handy work. The grating sound is starting to grate on his nerves and he is really beginning to wonder what fun this sound will reveal. He looks around intently trying to stay alert an aware while others are occupied.

The dwarf positions himself so that he is in the middle of everyone but as out of the way that a dwarf in full plate and a tower shield can be, while the others do their investigative work.


----------



## The Rolling Man (Mar 25, 2008)

*Vonval, dwarf cleric*

With a slight grunt, Vonval gets up, casually remove a centipede crawling up his arm and moves away from the rotting corpse. "Enough time lost in this room. Let's proceed to our initial goal. Brorgar, lead us into that northern passage. Let's hope we don't get interrupted this time."


----------



## FreeXenon (Mar 25, 2008)

*Brorgar (Male Dwarf Fighter 3)*

*Brorgar* nods to *Vonval*, grins, and then clanks his way around the corner (or down the passage), and stalks loudly and carefully (at normal speed) down the passage.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Mar 25, 2008)

*Ulzim Zuccabar d'Sivis, male gnome wizard*

"Fascinating!  Look at this, just look at it!  We could be seeing evidence that a thirteenth member of the Soverign Host was once worshipped here!  This could be huge!" Ulzim exclaims, dropping down on his knees to examine Akaznyth's findings.  "Good work Akaznyth!  The House is going to be thrilled."  

With reverence, Ulzim will examine them minutely, sketching pictures into his notebook and writing notes about them, and then try to find a way to transport them safely, cushioning them in cloth.  While religious lore wasn't a top priority for the House, all information was valueable.


----------



## FreeXenon (Mar 25, 2008)

*Brorgar (Male Dwarf Fighter 3)*

Brorgar stops mid-stride and looks back to  Ulzim. He looks down the hallway and  back to the group. The dwarf stand there, alert, and waits for his sagacious partners to take note and be ready to move on.


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Mar 25, 2008)

Karienna had had a particularly hard time dealing with all of the bugs swarming about-- indeed, she had stepped back as close to the entrance as possible until the heavy-booted dwarves squished most of the creepy-crawlers.  Only as the others began to push forward did she pull herself together enough to join them.  As Ulzim announced his discovery, however, her curiousity overtook her disgust, and she scampered forward to join in the analysis.


----------



## The Rolling Man (Mar 25, 2008)

*Vonval, dwarf cleric*

Vonval frowns at Ulzim's discovery. "The Sovereign Host, bah !" Vonval exclaims and then spits on the ground, as if to express his opinion of the said gods. "False gods, the lot of them ! They sure have never done anything for me or my clan. No matter anyway, we are not here to find trinkets of misleading prophets but to secure shards of the greatest True God, the Dark Progenator Wyrm. Just pocket the thing and we'll continue searching this place."

[SBLOCK=OOC]The 13th of the Sovereign Host ? I'm guessing this means one of the Dark Six. Not that Vonval would know about this ... I knew I would regret not giving him Knw:religion ranks  .[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Forgefly (Mar 29, 2008)

*The noise revealed*

With a little prodding from the dwarves Ulzim, Karienna and Akaznyth finish up, the potsherds safely tucked between layers of Ulzim’s bedroll.

Brorgar and Revek take the lead as the party moves around the corner and down a short corridor.  

“More Scratches” mutters Revek gesturing with his bow at the walls.

Putting their heads together, Ulzim and Karienna recognize that these scratches are purposeful, almost like writing, but unlike anything either of the gnomes has ever seen.

The corridor bends to the right for about 10 feet before opening into a large room.  The room is filled with a number of large square blocks and the bases of a number of pillars, as though construction of the room was never finished.  The blocks each carved with intricate repeating patterns with strange lines and glyphs, strangely reminiscent of the neck of a lute, bound up by circles.  

All of this is noticed in glances during what comes next, for in the center of the room the source of that strange rhythm is revealed.  A grey and white figure whirls through the air leaping from block to block effortlessly, its rapidly spinning form barely distinguishable as humanoid, because of the speed at which it turns.  It hops from one bony, bladelike appendage, turning cartwheels while it rotates like a top – sometimes balancing on a leg and at other times on an arm.  At last it stops and stands erect, revealing a lithe, grey skinned body almost 8 feet tall, a mouthless face with blank yellow eyes, and legs and arms that resemble sword blades from the knees and elbows down.

As it sees you it leaps towards you beginning to spin in mid air, razor sharp arms outstretched towards you leaving no doubt of its intentions towards you.

[sblock=OOC]
Gnomes and Dwarves, your dance partner eagerly seeks your embrace, who will be first?
Post your actions and include your initiative remembering that we will be using invisible castle for the rolls this time around.
I don’t have the map done yet, but you’ve waited long enough for some action.  The important features of this room are the blocks, they are about three feet tall and are everywhere.  Winding your way between the blocks will take care and attention moving quickly among them will result in a lot of bruises.  
[/sblock]


----------



## FreeXenon (Mar 29, 2008)

*Brorgar (Male Dwarf Tank 3) -- AC: 23; HP 34/34; Init: 14*

Brorgar steps into the room a little bit to give him some distance between the more squishy members of the group and so he can intercept  Mr. Hoppity Blade-Appendage Thingy.

Brorgar grunts being rather annoyed at the layout of the fight and braces his shield, preparing it for the brunt of the creatures charge.

"Oh, and does anyone have any clue as to what in Kyber this thing is?"

Brorgar grunts again, swings his axe ready to intercept the creature and to let it know that Brorgar is not one to be ignored.





[*OOC: *Intiative vs Dancing Blade-Appendage Thing... of DOOOOOMMM!!! (1d20+1=14)
First Attack on Blade-Appendage Thingy (1d20+6=25, 1d10+3=4)  - can we say minimum damage Ugghh!!   ]


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Mar 29, 2008)

*Ulzim Zuccabar d'Sivis*

Ulzim had been making copious notes about the fascinating new languages, intending fulling to use his dragonmark on them once the others ascertained there was no immediate danger.  He was secretly glad they had, for here was immediate danger, immediately in front of him, with immediate threat and peril.  Its whirling nimble dancing, combined with the razor-edged limbs, disturbed him quite thorougly, and he moved quickly to try to take out the thing before it could dance right over his tender flesh!

Extending a hand in an almost lazy gesture, he intones what almost sounds like a long "Hmmmmmmm" as a deceptively slow green ray flashes from his fingers to strike the dancing thing, rendering its movement less graceful than before.

OOC: Ulzim's initiative versus the spiky-dancing-thing-of-awesomeness (1d20+2=3).  Ulzim's slow today, distracted by all the new potential knowledge around him.  Does he have any idea what this dancing thing might be?  Ulzim's Knowledge (arcana) roll (1d20+8=28).  But, in the interim: Ulzim's ray attack (1d20+5=22), and Dexterity damange from _ray of weakness spell._ (1d6+2=5)


----------



## The Rolling Man (Mar 31, 2008)

*Vonval, dwarf cleric*

Vonval's eyes narrow as he see this new opponent. He figures that this creature is probably far more dangerous then the undead they encountered earlier and shout out one of his most powerful curse at it. "Khyber favors me not you, foolish creature ! Feel the weight of your own heretical existance." This is followed by an horrible string of undercommon words that slightly disturbs everyone that hears them. The most affected, however, seems to be their attacker. Vonval then solidly holds his morningstar, ready to defend himself in a more conventional ways if need there be.

[SBLOCK=OOC]Initiative:init (1d20=11)
Vonval is casting _Curse of Ill Fortune_ on the living knife commercial, -3 to attack rolls, saving throws, ability and skill checks for 3 minutes. A DC 15 Will save will negate the effect.
Knowledge rolls (1d20+8=16, 1d20+6=9) Knowledge (dungeoneering) and (the planes) rolls to possibly identify the creature.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Apr 1, 2008)

*Karienna Maguen d'Sivis; gnome beguiler 3*

Karienna peered around the other party members, trying to get a sense of what might be in the room.  The strangely-capering figure was a most unpleasant surprise, and she gave a startled squeak as the being began to move towards them.  This was why they had brought the burly dwarves along, she reminded herself, as she wracked her brain to see if she had ever read about such creatures...

OOC: If she actually got into the room, she will step back out- otherwise she will move no closer than the doorway, and probably not even that far.  She wants the heavily-armored folks to have this dance.  Initiative +1= 10; Knowledge (arcana) +10= 19; rolls http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1545768/


----------



## Forgefly (Apr 2, 2008)

*Scherzo alla Bladey Thing*

Before any of you get a chance to do more than gasp, this deadly dancer is upon you, leaping from a broken pillar more than 15 feet away it lands gracefully on one “arm” still spinning.  In a single pirouette, more akin to a whirlwind of bony blades its three remaining blades find targets: one leg skitters across Brorgar’s mobile wall, his other leg cutting through Revek’s surprise to painful result, his free arm catches Vonval across the chin as he grabs his holy symbol.  ( 3 points slashing to Vonval and Revek)

Overcoming his initial shock Brorgar lashes out with his axe aiming as best he can for the center of this whirling mass of blades.  He strikes true, but the blow which would have hacked off an arm instead glances off a leg blade doing minimal damage, as the mad monstrosity continues its whirling dance.

Vonval takes extra time and great care in his invocation and is able to make connection to his dark patron calling for the curses of Khyber, in spite of the blades whirring around him.  At his final syllable a cloud of shadow seems to coalesce from the many shadows in the block strewn room gathering around the dancer hampering its movement and then fading back into nothing, leaving no obvious signs on this aberration of nature.

Revek curses, “May every stone you touch be rotten, misbegotten figment of a bard’s dreamweed”  He drops his bow and dives through the storm of blades into a front roll and comes up with axe in hand, but is unable to find an opening in the whirling of the blades.

That whirling is interrupted for the first time as Ulzim’s ray cuts across the dancer’s body, causing it to stumble and its dance to slow, the blades seemingly more clumsy in their motions.

Though slowed down slightly and perhaps a little less perfect in its spin the dancer hops from limb to limb to limb with each hop one of its limbs reaches out slashing at those surrounding it.  Missing both Brorgar and Revek due to it spell induced clumsiness, it is nonetheless able to catch Vonval off guard cutting and bruising his right arm.(7 Damage)  It then launches itself once more into the air tumbling over Brorgar and Revek landing on another pillar, dancing and spinning all the while.

 The Deadly Dancer


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 2, 2008)

*Ulzim Zuccabar d'Sivis*

Ulzim watches the dancing thing move with a peculiar curdling combination of fear and fascination.  Fear because its movements are lashing around and cutting into its party members, slowly mowing down the protection between himself and its sharp blade-limbs.  Fascination because he has never yet seen such a creature, and also perhaps a hint of pride that he was able to strike at it so well.  The artist in him would have liked to challenge it on its own ground, dancing upon the raised stones, matching it blade for blade... but the practical side of every gnome asserts itself.  He would be quickly skewered for such arrogant folley.

Instead he mutters soft words of weakness under his breath and points at the dancer, a coruscating ray springing from his hands, trying to find a place to strike and drain it of strength...

OOC: Ulzim's ray attack. (1d20+5=10).  Since it's only a 10, I think I'm in trouble.  Whomever it hits takes: Strength damage from _ray of enfeeblement_. (1d6+2=3).


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Apr 3, 2008)

*Karienna Maguen d'Sivis; gnome beguiler 3*

Karienna was stumped-  whatever this thing was, she had no idea.  And she very much doubted that any of her simple mental magics would have an effect on whatever passed for a brain in its "head".  Grumbling, she tried to get a clean shot with her crossbow.

OOC: targeting the thingy with a crossbow shot; +4 to hit (or +0 if it is in melee); 1d8 potential damage (cold iron bolt)


----------



## Forgefly (Apr 3, 2008)

*Skill Challenge: Deadly Dancer*

Minds whirring, each of you have a key to this puzzle, in what you have learned in your past.

Brorgar:



Spoiler



You once heard a story about man,named Paimon, who was punished by having his arms and legs cut off and replaced with blades, you can't quite remember what he was punished for



Vonval:



Spoiler



In your knowledge of the planes, you once came across a blasphemous hint that there were ... vestiges, echoes of fragments of once living entities which though they now lay outside the conventions of reality have nevertheless continued to exist; and that these vestiges are consumed with a hunger for the experiences of living. This aberrant monster seems to remind you of that fact for reasons you aren't sure.



Karienna:



Spoiler



Your knowledge of magic and all things arcane informs you that a creature such as the one now before you could indeed be stitched together by magic, though you've never heard of such a monster.  Perhaps more important to your mind are these markings which are reminiscent of summoning or binding circles.  Wherein dark and forbidden powers might be brought into our world and controlled or bargained with.



Ulzim:



Spoiler



Long ago when Malleon was first resettling Shaarat, there was a story of a  great ball held by Malleon, attended by a certain mysterious dancer.  Perhaps the finest dancer anyone at that assemblage had ever seen.  Midway through the dance the dancer's cloak was pulled off, after blood was seen dripping in his wake, revealing a man whose arms and legs had been hacked off and swords used for prosthetics.  After being unmasked the dancer called down a curse upon the gathering and disappeared in a flash of light never to be seen again.


----------



## The Rolling Man (Apr 3, 2008)

*Vonval, dwarf cleric, hp: 16/26*

Something about the dancer reminds Vonval of a vestige, an echo of the living. _It hungers, hungers for our life._ He thinks. _Maybe it will content itself with the goblin. No, the others wouldn't allow it and besides, it wants all of us, I know it._

Later, as his spell seems to fail and the creature wounds him deeply, Vonval begins to have doubts. _How can I put the fear of darkness into a creature that has no eyes? Nah! Blasphemous thoughs! Khyber will help us prevail._ 

Seeing that one of the creature's asset is its mobility and not sure how to further affect it with spells, Vonval reaches for a bag full of a gooey concoction, a gift given to him by an old orc shaman. Vonval then waits for the right time to throw the thing at their enemy, hoping to glue it to the floor.

[SBLOCK=OOC]Vonval draws a _tanglefoot bag_ (move action) and readies an action to throw it at the creature once it has no cover and isn't in melee with anyone. Range touch attack (1d20+ 2=15)[/SBLOCK]


----------



## FreeXenon (Apr 4, 2008)

*Brorgar (Male Dwarf Tank 3) -- AC: 23; HP 34/34; Init: 14*

*Brorgar* grumbles as the nimble dancer attacks and then retreats. He hates mobile units with a passion. He steps forward a little bit more to give the rest of the group, especially *Vonal*, a little more breathing room, and then hefts his axe, readying it for the creature to dance to its doom. He hopes that a little more distance will allow him more time to see an extra opening in the creatures 'dance'.


As he moves forward he yells out "Paimon. This reminds of a legend that I have heard of Paimon having blades for limbs as a punishment? Does that ring a bell?"



[OOC: *AoO*: 24 - 5 dmg; *Readied Attack*: AC 20 - 8 dmg; 

Opportunity Attack and Readied Attack verses the Dancer (1d20+6, 1d10+3=[18, 6], [2, 3], 1d20+6, 1d10+3=[14, 6], [5, 3])]


----------



## Forgefly (Apr 5, 2008)

Ulzim:



Spoiler



Let's not forget about action points, ahem, ahem





			
				Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> OOC: Ulzim's ray attack. (1d20+5=10).  Since it's only a 10, I think I'm in trouble.  Whomever it hits takes: Strength damage from _ray of enfeeblement_. (1d6+2=3).


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 6, 2008)

OOC: Ulzim's action point. (1d6=1).  Still don't think that helps too much...


----------



## Forgefly (Apr 7, 2008)

*Round 2*

As Brorgar settles into place, axe readied to destroy the deadly dancer if it gets closer, Vonval throws his tanglefoot bag at the whirl of motion.  The bag seems to be disintegrated by the spinning of arm and leg blades, but that seems to only spread the oily black substance more effectively, and very quickly the dancer is glued to the floor unable to move.  

Karienna bolt flies wide, striking one of the many blocks in the room.  
 Crossbow and damage (1d20 4=8,  1d8=3) 

Revek, walks back and picks up his bow.

Ulzim’s ray seems to be going wide until, concentrating he adjusts his gestures minutely to score a hit, his pulsing ray leaving the dancer looking tired and weak and very stuck.

The dancer struggles feebly to free itself from the black goo which holds it immobile stopping its graceful dance.


----------



## FreeXenon (Apr 7, 2008)

*Brorgar (Male Dwarf Tank 3) -- AC: 23; HP 34/34; Init: 14*

Brorgar walks up to it casually, while making sure that he does not block line-of site for the others, and slashes at it _(AC: 24; 5 damage)_. 

"You not so mobile now are ya. Heh!"

[*OOC: *Attacking the immobilized Dancer (1d20 6, 1d10 3=[18, 6], [2, 3])]


----------



## The Rolling Man (Apr 8, 2008)

*Vonval, dwarf cleric, hp: 16/26*

Vonval takes a moment to make a short mental prayer to his patron. _Forgive your loyal servant for doubting you, oh mighty Khyber._ With this done, Vonval can't help but smile as the creature get seriously stuck by his alchemical solution and Ulzim's spells.

"Now! Take it down while it is vulnerable, we shall prevail." Taking his own advice, the pale dwarf holds his morningstar in his shield hand while once again grabing his holy symbol with his right hand. He invokes his God. "Great Khyber, you granted me your boon, now grant me your wrath!" A dark shadowy aura suddenly appears around Vonval's hand and he then boldly walks forward and touches the dancer.

[SBLOCK=OOC]Vonval will burn _divine favor_ to cast a _inflict light wounds_ then move to the creature and try to touch it. Melee touch attack; ILW damage (1d20+3=22, 1d8+3=8)[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 8, 2008)

Ulzim, feeling now more confident and hence more smug, ever-so-casually takes a wand from its place in his beltpouch.  Though he was fairly sure the dwarves would finish killing the odd creature (academy curiosity would wait until it was safely neutralized), it never hurt to have a handy _magic missile_ as a back-up.

OOC: Ulzim will take out his wand of _magic missile_ and if the creature is not dead on his turn, fires off a shot.  Then he wants to go up to it to get a closer look.


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Apr 10, 2008)

Karienna stayed in the doorway, watching almost curiously as the dwarves converged on the now-immobile dancing-blade thing.  She was more interested in the strange arrangement of blocks- but she wasn't about to start investigating while visible danger remained...


----------



## Forgefly (Apr 11, 2008)

*A twist of fate*

As you surround the helpless dancer, now glued to the floor, Brorgar looks up startled, and calls out “Get clear, the stone is rotten…” Whatever else he had to say is lost as an ominous grating fills the room, as though of stone sliding against stone.  This omen lasts only for a split second, before the floor collapses under you.  

As the darkness opens up below you, each of those in the room try to dive clear of the growing hole.  Your sudden movement causes more of the blocks to collapse into the waiting darkness.  As you watch the edge sail past your desperately outstretched arms, you hear, incongruously, the sounds of a great splashing.  Your falling is met by the rising water displaced by the sudden drop of the room, drenching you and pushing you to the side.


From where Karienna and Moonlight Sorrow stand they see the plume of water and hear the groaning and cursing of dwarves and gnome as they pick themselves up and look around.


The Fallen:
You find yourself in a long tunnel, the floor covered with water up to your knees, though the water level seems to be falling on this side of the fallen blocks, which seem to completely block the tube to just above a dwarves’ height.  A Knowledge: Dwarf, Nature, or Dungeoneering DC 15 or Profession Miner Check DC 10 Reveals: 



Spoiler



This is a lava tube, a place where the molten “blood” of Khyber once overflowed into the lands of Eberron, but that portion of the blood exposed to the light of Siberys quickly cooled leaving the hot inner blood still flowing to form these caves.


  The walls seem to be smooth and glossy black, the ceiling is filled with stalactites.  The light is very poor, from the hole you fell through, but that poses no problem for the dwarves.  The tunnel continues onward as long as you can see, though it appears to branch just at the edge of the dwarves vision.  The water is flowing down the tunnel away from you, and is now definitely falling now only covering your calves. Wisdom Check DC 15 (Dwarves get +2):



Spoiler



Even underground the water should be flowing away from the mountain peaks, but the water is definitely flowing toward the mountains.  There must be a large space under the mountain to accommodate all this water.


  The ceiling is about eight feet above you.

There is no sign of the deadly dancer, though there is a lot of jumbled stone and rubble and still nearly a foot of water on the floor of this tunnel.


[sblock=DM Speak]
Brorgar, Revek, Ulzim, and Vonval each take 2 points subdual damage from the fall.

The darkness beckons you, what will you do?

The Tunnel
[/sblock]


----------



## FreeXenon (Apr 11, 2008)

*Brorgar (Male Dwarf Tank 3) -- AC: 23; HP 34/34 (32); Init: 14*

"Get clear, the stone is rotten…" is muffled out as Brorgar tumbles into the drenching depths below.

As he stands up, shaking off water, the dwarf he smiles, like a little kid at his birthday. He looks to *Vonal* and then to *Revek* smiling. He then he pats Revek on the shoulder and says with a little gusto 

"Now we're getting somewhere. What say you to this lad?

We should find this blade-dancer thing for going to much further otherwise the little bugger may ambush us." 


Brorgar pulls out his rope/grapple and Everbright Torch, puts it in a bag, and tosses it up and out of the hole.

To *Karienna* he whisper-yells "Get yer self ready to come on down. Watch yer self lass."



[*OOC:* "Knowledge" Checks - 10 and 7 vs DC 15  
Knowledge checks after falling into passage (1d20 3, 1d20 2=[7, 3], [5, 2]) ]


----------



## The Rolling Man (Apr 11, 2008)

*Vonval, dwarf cleric*

"Great Khyber!" Vonval yells out before falling down. Surprised and angry at himself for not detecting the faulty floor, he pushes a few loose stones and is quick to get back on his feet. His frown dissappear as he takes notice of his surrounding. "I've seen such tunnels before. This is a lava tube. In ages past, the holy blood of Khyber flowed here. This might be it ! This could lead deeper into Khyber." It has to be the first time the others see what might be excitement coming from usually grim Vonval.


			
				FreeXenon said:
			
		

> "We should find this blade-dancer thing for going to much further otherwise the little bugger may ambush us."



"Ohh, yes, you're right. Let me try to feel its presence." Vonval concentrates and attunes himself to the surrounding earth and rock.

[SBLOCK=OOC]Vonval is using his _earth sense_ feat to detect the blade dancer or something else.

Knw: Dungeoneering, Prof: Miner, Wisdom (+2 since Vonval is a dwarf) checks. (1d20+8=25, 1d20+5=10, 1d20+5=8) So I get the info (2 times   ) from the first hidden block but not the second.

And just to bug you, here's a few questions:
Is Vonval still holding the charge of _Inflict light wounds_ ? Or did he even get to cast it at all ?
Are we in the middle of a tunnel (ie we can go two ways, up or down) ? Or does the tunnel start here ?
How far did we fall ? Probably 10 ft. or so if I go with the fall damage.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Forgefly (Apr 12, 2008)

*Vonval's questions*

[sblock=Answers OOC] 

Is Vonval still holding the charge of Inflict light wounds ? Or did he even get to cast it at all ?

I'll leave this up to you.  It was the combined weight of the four players plus the now immobile dancer that caused the tunnel roof to collapse taking the temple floor with it.  As such it took place at the end of the round.  So, either you walked up then cast, in which case you haven't cast yet, or you cast and then walked up, in which case you probably did cast and would still be holding the charge.

Are we in the middle of a tunnel (ie we can go two ways, up or down) ? Or does the tunnel start here ?

You are in the middle of the tunnel, however you have fallen downslope of the blocks which combined with the tunnel ceiling have created a sort of dam behind you.  Easily scalable but filling the tunnel with water behind you.

How far did we fall ? Probably 10 ft. or so if I go with the fall damage.

About 12 feet last 3 feet were water, plus I lessened the damage on account of the back splash from the blocks.  (Also the reason you didn't fall on the blocks themselves and get lethal damage.
[/sblock]

Vonval Action Resolution:



Spoiler



As you activate your earth sense, you sense the presence of your companions and one other creature that would be in the middle of the pile of stones, the life which you sense flairs briefly and then is gone.


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Apr 12, 2008)

FreeXenon said:
			
		

> Brorgar pulls out his rope/grapple and Everbright Torch, puts it in a bag, and tosses it up and out of the hole.
> 
> To *Karienna* he whisper-yells "Get yer self ready to come on down. Watch yer self lass."




Karienna peered down into the hole, shining her Everbright lantern across the scene below.  She took great care not o approach the crumbling rim too closely- she had no wish to undertake such an uncontrolled tumble.  "I don't know if that is the best plan.  Do we really want to start exploring down there, when we haven't finished this part of the sight?  And, more to the point, don't you think we out to fish you lot out of there before this crude temporary dam collapses under all the water building up behind it?  If we're down in that tunnel, we could be crushed by the rubble or swept away..."


----------



## FreeXenon (Apr 12, 2008)

*Brorgar (Male Dwarf Tank 3) -- AC: 23; HP 34/34 (32); Init: 14*

He whisoer-yells again "Where's your sense of adventure, lass? Down here is where the shards are. Heh, heh."

Brorgar shrugs his shoulders.

"We should probably let the water loose. If there is someone down there they will know something is awry due to the loss of the water flow, plus this dancer-thing is probably under there. I wouldn't mind making sure it has had its last dance."


----------



## The Rolling Man (Apr 12, 2008)

*Vonval, dwarf cleric*

"I would not bother to much about the dancer. I felt something under this pile of stone but it disappeared pretty quickly. My guess is that it did not survive the fall and the weight of all these blocks."

With the danger apparently gone, Vonval pull out a short and smooth ebony wand. He points it at the nasty wound on his arm and speaks an intangible command word. The magic of the wand starts to act quickly and Vonval's wounds begin to heal.

[SBLOCK=OOC]Using 1 charge of Vonval's wand of _lesser vigor_ (49 left), which should heal him to full in 10 rounds (and remove all subdual damage). Also, the plan was to cast the spell and then move forward to touch (I wanted to avoid an AoO) so I guess Vonval is still holding the charge. Apparently, you can hold the charge indefinitely or, at least, until you cast another spell.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 12, 2008)

*Ulzim Zuccabar d'Sivis, male gnome wizard*

Ulzim flops around in the water rather piteously, his fine clothes ruined, and coughs up what seems to be half the river.  By some miracle, he'd managed to hold onto his wand, but his arm and side felt just short of broken.  Groaning, he props himself up... and promptly find shimself nearly waist-deep in water.  Grumbling loudly, he takes a closer look around.  Though the smooth-walled tunnel meant nothing to him, the direction of the water did make him realize...

"Look at that!  The water flows _into_ the mountain, not away from it.  Do you realize how big a chamber would have to be for that to happen?  This temple might have been covering some enormous central room!" he exclaims, sodden silks forgotten in the acquisition of new knowledge.

Queek, Ulzim's rat familiar, looking remarkably like a, well, drowned rat, clambers on top of the gnome's head and begins grooming himself vigorously.  

OOC: Ulzim's Wisdom Check. (1d20+1=18)


----------



## The Rolling Man (Apr 14, 2008)

*Vonval, dwarf cleric*



			
				Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> "Look at that!  The water flows _into_ the mountain, not away from it.  Do you realize how big a chamber would have to be for that to happen?  This temple might have been covering some enormous central room!"



"Of course, why didn't I think of that ? Nice find, gnome. This is all the convincing I need. We should go down, following the path of the water. If you all feel like we should clear some of the debris first, I'll help as best I can but I don't see much reasons to delay this exploration for long."


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 15, 2008)

*Ulzim Zuccabar d'Sivis, male gnome wizard*

Ulzim shrugs at the idea of clearing wreckage.

"I have no interest in moving rocks...  Ah, I nearly forgot!  The dancer, where is it?  Is it dead?" Ulzim exclaims suddenly, whipping around, wand in his hand and pointing every direction.


----------



## FreeXenon (Apr 15, 2008)

*Brorgar (Male Dwarf Fighter 3)*

Brorgar smiles at *Ulzim* as he whips about looking for the dancer, and then he looks at *Vonal* smiling. 

Brorgar says "I'll get started on loosening up some of the rocks so that water can flow at least a little bit. Go ahead and scout a head a little bit while I work on this. What say you?" He starts the lengthy task of doffing his massive shield. 

While working away at his shield he mumbles something _*gumble, grumble* "...Sevulta..." *gumble, grumble*_


----------



## Forgefly (Apr 17, 2008)

[sblock=Sevulta]  The tunnel is certainly big enough for you to ride if you wish, though there is no telling what is ahead.  That and you'd have to find a way for her to get down here. [/sblock]


----------



## FreeXenon (Apr 18, 2008)

[*OOC:* Sevulta being up there is OK. Having the horse (tough as he is) jumping down a nice deep hole is probably not a good idea.  

I am more showing his connection with the horse and an element of dwarven nature (complaining). =) ]


----------



## Forgefly (Apr 18, 2008)

*Vonval, Revek, Brorgar*

The three dwarves set to clearing enough of the rock fall to allow the water to continue flowing.  It is clear that the dwarves, especially Vonval, relish being back underground; their spirits seem to improve, although they still give the gnomes a hard time.

"Afraid of getting dirty, gnome?  You're already soaked!," quips Revek, evidently finding his own comment funnier than it was.  Revek chuckles steadily as he works, carefully checking the load on each rock before shifting it or finding another.


OOC:I still haven't gotten a sense of what the party wants to do from here, and am inclined to let the party thrash it out rather than settling by DM fiat.  Lets aim for Monday, whether down into the apparently watery heart of the mountain or back up to explore the further mysteries of the temple of the forgotten god.


----------



## FreeXenon (Apr 19, 2008)

[*OOC:* I am thinking that once we get some of the stones cleared so that water can flow we will move one.


----------



## The Rolling Man (Apr 22, 2008)

OOC : Well, I think it's obvious that Vonval wants to go into the mountain. Karienna is still up there however.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 22, 2008)

*Ulzim Zuccabar d'Sivis, male gnome wizard*

"Well... since we're already down here.  Perhaps we can explore the moutain and come back later for the temple," Ulzim muses.  The fascinating drawings on the temple walls were very tempting, but so was the idea of the huge cavern under the whole place.  But if the cavern was really as big as this all implied, might not they be exploring it for a while?  Wracked with indecision, Ulzim suddenly recalls some military tactics he recalled being barked out at recruits in training once or twice when he was passing by.

"But we should secure our rear before advancing.  Let us make sure no more surprises await in the temple before going under it," he says with more conviction.


----------



## Forgefly (Apr 22, 2008)

*Revek  Gruff Scout*

double post accident


----------



## Forgefly (Apr 22, 2008)

*Revek  Gruff Scout*

"Secure our rear?," Revek says as he turns to look back at Ulzim from where he has already started down into the tunnel, "I almost hate to say it, not wanting a gnome to rise above his place, but I think the gnome is right.  If we have to come out of here being chased by 10,000 twisted monstrosities of Khyber, we'll want to make sure there is nothing between us and the exit."  As Revek talks about the potential of being hopelessly outnumbered by dark and twisted foes, the corners of his mouth turn up as though he was enjoying the mental picture.

OOC: No actual offense or disrespect to the gnomes, of course.  Revek just strikes me as extremely blunt/rude even by dwarven standards.


----------



## The Rolling Man (Apr 23, 2008)

*Vonval, dwarf cleric*

"What ? Go back up ? This is madness. We're here for finding a passage into the depths, shards of Khyber, not exploring a lost temple of a false god. Fear the horrors of depths but do not avoid them. Khyber will provide." He looks at Ulzim and Revek in turns. Finally, with some frustration, he gives in. "You're holding on to your opinion aren't ya ? Fine ... I won't go exploring this tunnel alone, for now."

OOC: As a player I agree with Ulzim and Revek but I had to at least put up a bit of a fight for Vonval


----------



## Forgefly (Apr 24, 2008)

*The temple exploration committee*

Having decided to check out the rest of the temple first, the dwarves and Ulzim face the problem of how to get out of the hole they're in.  Luckily there is always a place for back breaking labor.  Assembling the cut stones, which fell through into this tunnel with them, they are able to create a crude staircase which will get them high enough to scramble back into the  temple.  This room had two exits, before you found the third.  The northern exit, the one you entered the room initially from, is currently holding Karienna and Moonlight Sorrow.  The other exit leads into a room that seems different than the surrounding temple, more finished and less forgotten.  In the dim light pouring through holes in the roof, tapestries in bright colors hang on the walls.  There also seems to be the faintest source of light though from where you stand you cannot see what it might be.


----------



## FreeXenon (Apr 24, 2008)

*Brorgar (Male Dwarf Fighter 3)*

Brorgar, in his heavy armor works his way up the makeshift stairs. Once he gets up there he puts on his shield again. Disappointed that they are moving on and not delving deeper, he shrugs and looks to the the rest of the group, and then back to Revek. 

"After you."


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Apr 25, 2008)

OOC: Just trying to get an idea of the layout- is it possible for Karienna to actually get to the other exit?  That is, is there enough solid floor left to work around the room , without going down the hole and up the other side?


----------



## Forgefly (Apr 26, 2008)

*Revek be Nimble*

Standing on the top step of the makeshift stair, Revek nods to Brorgar and then looking around,  leaps across the hole in the floor, with what sounds to be a bone crushing thump in the other wall, fingers scrambling for purchase for a moment before pulling himself up on the narrow ledge that is all that is left of the floor on that side.

"Throw me one end of a rope," 

As Revek looks around for a place to tie off said rope...

"Onatar's Forge" exclaims Revek, followed by a low whistle.

"Thats quite the little pile of TREASURE (emphasis added)...Where's that rope, I think you'll want to see this."


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 27, 2008)

"I'm sure _I_ don't know.  Now what about if we just strung the rope across the lip of the hole instead of across the room?  Weighted the ends down with some rocks?  Might be easier," Ulzim suggests, trying to figure out a fast way across with the shortest possible drop...


----------



## Forgefly (Apr 28, 2008)

*DM Speak*

[sblock=OOC] Attached is the map from the last combat with the hole overlaid.  I hope this clears up any confusion.  

I am also thinking of nixing Revek, rather than using him as a puppet, but I am concerned about being a little melee light after that. (For the grand melee in the depth of Khyber with the aforementioned 10,000  Daelkyr twisted aberrations and half fiend dolgaunt monks)  

Any thoughts?

[/sblock]

Also please notice edit of previous post


----------



## FreeXenon (Apr 28, 2008)

*Brorgar (Male Dwarf Fighter 3)*

Brorgar says "Here take my shield. Use it to walk over the crumbly areas. My grappling hook/rope and torch are already up there in a bag. Attach it and we try to make it up."

Brorgar makes and attempt (or several at C6) to throw his massive shield up to Revek so he can lay it across the crumbly parts for Karriena to cross w/wo rope assistance.


----------



## The Rolling Man (Apr 28, 2008)

*Vonval, dwarf cleric*

"What is it, Revek ? What do you see ?"

[SBLOCK=OOC]I got to say I'm a bit confused here. I tought we could get out with the 'stair' we made. Or at least, Revek can just throw us a rope. Also, am I right in assuming that the purple squares are the star of the other exit of the room?

As for Revek, you could possibly try to recruit someone to take over him or create another character (and make Revek die a pretty gruesome death   ).[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Forgefly (Apr 28, 2008)

[sblock=OOC]

So I guess I didn't explain it well.  The stairs are perfectly able to get you out.  Revek having looked at the stone and being a cocky son of xorn, jumped from the top of the stairs to the edge nearest the mysterious room.  He now wants a rope to string along the North west wall as a sort of railing for the rest of the group as they slide around the edge of the hole.

[/sblock]

"Well it looks like light on an oil spill or one of those rainbows, except it is in the shape of a box,  and looks to be in possession of a whole army's strongbox." replies Revek, barely taking his eyes off this sight in the other room.


----------



## FreeXenon (Apr 28, 2008)

In that case, he carefully uses the stairs and once he gets to the top and everyone is together he re-dons his shield.


----------



## The Rolling Man (Apr 28, 2008)

Vonval follows Brorgar up the stairs and out of this hole. He's both curious and wary of what Revek saw. Could it be some sort of magical illusion hiding a devious trap ? It sounded almost too good to be true. A big treasure with rainbow colors ? Something might wrong there.

Vonval will also help in whatever efforts they make to get the 2 gnomes to their position (OOC: he has 50 ft. of silk rope if that can help).


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Apr 29, 2008)

*Karienna Maguen d'Sivis; gnome beguiler 3*

Karienna carefully made her way around the edge of the room, graciously accepting any aid the dwarves provided.  Luckily, as a gnome, her own weight was hardly enough to be likely to collapse any further pieces of structure.

Once she had shuffled across, she turned her attention to whatever Revek had discovered- it sure sounded like magic, and she definitely wanted a closer look.  (OOC: and probably a Detect Magic)


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 29, 2008)

Ulzim would have liked to be up first to investigate this mysterious treasure, but the others were more impatient (and bigger) and he had to wait until last.  Huffing a little, he tries to squeeze between the myriad of dwarves to get a look at this rainbow wonderment...


----------



## Forgefly (Apr 29, 2008)

*The Box*

With only a little effort each of you are able to get across the edge of the pit and into the anachronistic room.  The room is luxurious to the point of opulence.  The walls are covered in a smooth, silky material that seems to shimmer slightly.  Although the fabric definitely evokes a rainbow like feeling, it seems impossible to say precisely what color it is. *Arcana DC 18:*


Spoiler



This is  very superior Glamerweave fabric, Lots of it



Along the south wall is a bookcase which seems to hold many books as well as several small crystal in prominent places.  The books seemed to be grouped by color of all things with red books of all sizes and shapes together at the top and likewise blue and deep purple books together at the bottom.  The crystals are resting in delicate metal tripods which seem designed to both hold and display the crystals, which appear to have red threads within them. *Appraise DC 15:*


Spoiler



Eberron Dragonshard also known as Bloodstone


In front of the bookcase is a very strange piece of furniture which appears to be a cross between a chair and a bed, though there is something strange even beyond the juxtaposition. *Dungeoneering or Nature DC 18*


Spoiler



the Chaise Lounge is cut to accommodate a rather large tail


  Sitting next to the chair-bed is a small table holding a cup of steaming brown liquid and a rather magnificent pipe, both of which look as though they were put down just moments ago.

The western wall holds a very large somewhat abstract work of art with lines and dots in a variety of colors but no apparent method *Geography DC 22*


Spoiler



This is a highly stylized map of Khorvaire, though Sharn is the only city whose place you recognize immediately


 
The northern wall which still holds Revek's attention, has a three step Dais of unusual stone *Dwarves:*


Spoiler



Well I'd say it was granite, except granite doesn't come in that color or pattern


 On top of this dais and casting its gentle light on the rest of the room is what appears to be a perfect cube floating about half a hand off the ground, and made entirely out of colors.  These colors dance around and across the face of the cube and allow anyone to see what is within the cube.  The contents appear to be as Revek described them, though his military experience shapes what he thinks its for.  Coins of all sizes and metals fill the cube along with several gems that you can see.  The play of light across the coins is transcendently beautiful, and a joy to watch *Will Save DC 14 Failure:*


Spoiler



As you look at these colors play across the lights you feel such peace and relaxation that you won't choose to look away for at least 1 minute (if combat starts you get another Will save at the same DC) You can talk as normal, but you are fascinated with these lights and the feelings they evoke in you



As everyone files into the room, Revek walks a little closer to the Dais and then sits down on the floor, with a look on his face that would clearly be happiness on anyone but Revek, but might just be indigestion on him.

Karienna speaks a word and makes a gesture and begins to concentrate on her surroundings.
Karienna:



Spoiler



There are many magical auras in this area after a few moments of concentration, the crystals, a few of the books, the pipe, and teacup, but notably the  seemingly obvious floating glowing cube doesn't radiate magic, but as you concentrate on it trying to plumb its mysteries...


After a few moments, the cube begins to change and a portion of the light breaks off of the cube and forms a head and though made of nothing but color a face.

[sblock=Draconic]Who and what are you little thing?  Why are you so khtraliarialim'kilaebolur (hard to translate you are guessing it means nonshiny as the word it actually used was why do you limit the vectors of coherence and absorb what you should refract thus denying the Master of his enjoyment at your spectograghic signature) [/sblock]


----------



## FreeXenon (Apr 29, 2008)

*Borgar*'s head turns slightly to the side. His face turns to a contented half-smile as he takes a seat next to *Revek*; staring intently deeply into the beautiful colors of the magnificent cube. 


[*OOC: *Will Save vs the Pretty Cube (1d20+3=12) ]


----------



## The Rolling Man (Apr 29, 2008)

*Vonval, dwarf cleric 4*

For a moment, Vonval is fascinated by the strange cube but the dour dwarf is quick to shake his head and come back to his senses. His fellow dwarves aren't as strong willed. "It's a magical  mind trick ! Forget treasure and stop looking at it !" He cries out to them and to the gnomes. Vonval is about interpose himself between the cube and the other dwarves when a strange voice speaks out. At this, he turns to the scholarly gnomes. "Can you understand that ? What does it says ?"

OOC: Vonval fails the knowledge check but passes his will save. Knowledge (dungeoneering) and will save (1d20+9=16, 1d20+7=16)


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Apr 29, 2008)

Karienna looked over the room with the assistance of her magical sight- unfortunately, the arcane enhancement only made her more susceptible to whatever enchantment covered the box...


OOC: [sblock] Knowledge-arcana made; Appraise made; Knowledge-nature made, knowledge-geography failed, Will save failed (rolled a 1); rolls http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1581966/

[/sblock]


----------



## Forgefly (Apr 30, 2008)

[sblock=So you failed your will save] Remember that failing this will save doesn't mean you can't do anything, You can speak to others, think whatever you want, and even move about.  You just won't willingly look away from the wonderful lights.  Also, remember that it makes you feel good not vacant or controlled, just really calm and peaceful. [/sblock]


----------



## Forgefly (May 1, 2008)

*Wait, I suddenly remember something different happening*

[sblock=OOC] As a result of being in the middle of finals just at this very moment, I have decided to play a little revisionist history in order to bring in our new character as I don't have the brain power to weave him in, in a less drastic way.  Check the OOC thread for more details about Dorn "Deadeye".  

Essentially what I am doing is rolling back to when the floor collapsed under the dwarves and the deadly dancer.  In this fall, both Revek and the dancer are killed by the tons of falling rock.  You then moved back upstairs and had a funeral (it was moving but strange and I think I'll have nightmares, Thanks Vonval)  Karienna reports as usual and is told House Sivis is sending out a replacement scout, via House Orien services  in part because of how perfectly fascinating your findings have been so far.  The following morning Dorn appears and we walk into the room with the floating rainbow box not long after dawn.

[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (May 1, 2008)

*Deadeye, AC 18 (T13, FF15), HP 33/33, F +6,R+3,W+0*

The newcomer you know as deadeye stares unfazed at the cube. Yes, it is shiny, but his greed and curiosity are stronger than it's magic.
"Let me try if I can open it." He says, groping for his lense and other tools.

[sblock=ooc]Will save (1d20=18)
Searching for traps (1d20+11=29)[/sblock]


----------



## pathfinderq1 (May 2, 2008)

Karienna continued to examine the box- in the light of her enhanced senses, it was particularly compelling.  "Careful, make sure you don't break it," she breathed a bit irritably as the new dwarf moved to check the box.  While she respected the skills and valor of the stout folk, they simply had no proper respect for (or understanding of) magic.  "The voice simply asked who and what we are, and why our appearance is 'not shiny'.  It spoke in the tongue of the ancient dragons- who knows how long this has been here..."


----------



## Forgefly (May 2, 2008)

As Deadeye approaches and begins studying the box, a curious thing happens.  The face, which had been studying Karienna apparently waiting for a response, turns and studies the dwarf.  It seems pleased to be studied so carefully, if one can interpret the changes in pattern and color of a prismatic box.  As Deadeye continues to study the box seems to extrude or perhaps peel off arms and legs and now appears to be roughly humanoid with the box for a stomach.  

It erupts in a series of trills and rhythmic sounds that no mortal throat could form and then looks at you.  After a moment it begins again with different sounds and then proceeds to make an awful lot of strange noises before getting to something that you think you recognize as a language.

Goblin, Orc, or Giant:



Spoiler



Do the little ones understand this? How about this?  What do these occluded ones speak?



[sblock=OOC]
This is why you never hinge moving the scene along on just one or two characters, they choose that moment to mysteriously take a break from posting, my little draconic speaking gnomes...   I've been NINJA'D  thanks for posting[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (May 2, 2008)

*Deadeye, AC 18 (T13, FF15), HP 33/33, F +6,R+3,W+0*

"I understood *this* language", answers Deadeye in orc. You can hear a bit of disgust to have to speak this language.


----------



## Forgefly (May 2, 2008)

Walking Dad said:
			
		

> "I understood your second language", answers Deadeye.




[sblock=OOC]
Orc is language 12 or thirteen, more importantly, in what language did you respond?
[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (May 2, 2008)

Forgefly said:
			
		

> [sblock=OOC]
> Orc is language 12 or thirteen, more importantly, in what language did you respond?
> [/sblock]



[sblock=OOC]I edited my post, Sorry.[/sblock]


----------



## Forgefly (May 2, 2008)

In the most musical and uplifting manner possibly for the orcish language, " Wonderful, you speak the language of Vvarak's children, but you are not shaped like them, what are you?  Why have you come to my masters study?  As you can see he is out, but I am here.  What can I do to help you?"

He continues to study you, the colors making up his body making lovely designs.

[sblock=OOC]
The pattern shifts and although still compelling, is no longer all encompassing.  ("1 minute" is over)
[/sblock]


----------



## FreeXenon (May 2, 2008)

*Brorgar (male dwarf Fighter 4)*

Brorgar shakes his head as shakes off the mesmerizing effect of the cube. 

"Wow." He rubs his eyes a little bit. "I'm seeing colored spots."

He wanders around a little bit, while continuing those motions, to see if he can recognize anything ( +8 Know[Nobil])


----------



## Walking Dad (May 2, 2008)

"What are you?" Deadeye asks, scratching his head. Absently he puts back his tools. This is a job for a diplomat, not for a trapsmith.


----------



## pathfinderq1 (May 3, 2008)

Karienna repeated the strange beings words (for the benefit of the linguistically challenged), and took a moment to look around the room once more- but just a moment.  This entity, whatever it was, seemed quite fascinating and she could not resist beginning to inquire in the language which it had first spoken (a language which sounded rather out coming from such a small and timid gnome).  

(Speaking Draconic)[sblock]"You speak a good many languages- did you master teach them to you, that you might greet his guests in their own tongue?  And, for that matter, do you expect your master to return soon?  From the condition of the hall where we entered, it seems as if he may have been gone for some time- do you know how long he has been gone?"[/sblock]

Her voice was perhaps a bit breathless as the questions tumbled out, and she paused for a moment, pushing her glasses a bit further back onto her nose.


----------



## The Rolling Man (May 3, 2008)

*Vonval, dwarf cleric*

Now reassured that the rainbow thing isn't hostile or mind controlling his companions, Vonval goes to examine the crystals near the bookcase. Perhaps they are some of the much sought after khyber shards.


----------



## Forgefly (May 3, 2008)

At Karienna's flood of questions, the strange creature turns excitedly back to Karienna, 
Draconic:
"



Spoiler



Ah you do speak proper tongues, I rather thought you might when I heard you invoking that cantrip.  So many questions you have, I will answer your questions if you will answer mine.  As you surmise, I speak many languages to assist my master, some he taught me, others I learned from guests, a few I learned in my travels before I came to serve my master.  I do expect my master back, he just popped out to examine some rumors a guest brought about a Daelkyr invasion, I believe he wanted to make sure Vvarak's preparations were not wasted.  You are using some words that I don't quite recognize, where did you learn to speak the progenitor's tongue and what do you mean by soon and some time?


"

[sblock=Vonval]
Vonval strays over toward the bookcase to look at the crystals, there are 6 stones, of different sizes cuts and colors.  There are two crystals that have the tale tale glowing blue threads that Khyber shards are famous for.  Likewise two crystals have the red threads of Eberron shards, and the last two seem to be Siberys shards.  Whether or not they have been attuned or to what is beyond you.
[/sblock]


----------



## pathfinderq1 (May 4, 2008)

Karienna looked around the group, trying to figure out who was following the conversation- she knew she would have to translate for some of them, but she did not dare interrupt the conversation for too long.  Perhaps one of the others who spoke draconic might translate while she spoke...  And as interesting as the books might be, they weren't going anywhere.

She kept most of her attention focused on the strange prismatic being, and continued to converse in the ancient language.

(Speaking draconic):[sblock] "In most of the civilized lands, the language I speak is taught to scholars and historians- and especially to those who study the arcane arts.  To our regret, we only very rarely actually speak with the great wyrms of legend- might it be that your master is one of those higher forms, those called 'dragons'?  As to our own nature, some of us are called 'gnomes', while the others are 'dwarves'."  As she spoke, she waved her hand at each type of folk.  "We are members or allies of two of the great houses which hold power over much of this continent, which we call 'Khorvaire'- in fact, our great houses are recognized by the arcane markings which are our heritage.  They are called 'Dragonmarks' and our houses have made an alliance to sponsor this expedition- though we had not expected to find anything like you, and certainly nothing like your master.  I think perhaps that you have waited in this place for quite some time- which is how we folk describe as the passing of days, or seasons, or years.  The daelkyr invasion whose rumor drew your master's attention happened, by our reckoning, a very long time ago."[/sblock]

OOC: Does the name that "he" mentioned (again) have any meaning to Karienna?  Vvarak? Knowledge- history is at +7 if appropriate.


----------



## Forgefly (May 4, 2008)

Not happy about the younger Karienna getting to be the one talking, Ulzim will nonetheless begin translating for the Dwarves, including what has already been said.

OOC:Vvaraak (I forgot an a) is in fact known to you, he is a semi-legendary dragon credited with the beginning of nature magic as it is practiced in Khorvaire, this primatic being certainly seems to believe he existed though.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 8, 2008)

*Ulzim Zuccabar d'Sivis, male gnome wizard/binder*

When they'd first come into the colorful room, Ulzim had been looking around like a country bumpkin, amazed at the sheer finery in what was such a desolate place.  And when the colorful orb had appeared, he'd been utterly entraced by the beauty of it... but not enough that he'd ignored it when young Karienna began to hold the floor.  He'd uncovered fascinatingly beautiful knowledge in this temple, and he wanted to put it to use immediately... but he hadn't had the time to try out this potential binding of the ancient spirits or "vestiges."  Wouldn't the House be delighted at the discovery?  But he had to make sure it worked first, field test it, as it were.  

After they got done talking, that is.

It was the responsibility of House Sivis to know languages and to facilitate communication, and that's was Ulzim did, and he did it now, and did it well.  But at the mention of the Daelkyr invasion, Ulzim blinked in confusion.

What the devil was that?  He wracked his brain for what that could be.  If this rainbow being possibly thought that the mythical Vvaraak was alive, either he was deluded, or a treasure trove of knowledge from the dim mists of time.  Elated, he touched the dragonmark on the back of his hand to help him find the hints of the truth.

"Daelkyr invasion?" he broke in quickly in Draconic, and then translated it back for the others.

OOC:  Ulzim's Knowledge (geography) check and Will save for the shiny lights. (1d20+7=14, 1d20+4=9) Ulzim's Knowledge (history) check, including using _ancient knowledge_ aspect of his dragonmark to gain +5 to the check. (1d20+13=16)


----------



## The Rolling Man (May 20, 2008)

*Vonval, dwarf cleric*

"Holy Khyber be praised ! These are shards of the great progenitor wyrms." He takes a closer look at each of the shards and then pockets them. _I'll have to try to discover if they hide any sort of power later_, he thinks. Vonval adresses Karienna. "Ask it where we can find more of these shards."


----------



## Forgefly (May 21, 2008)

In response to Vonval's appropriation of the shards, Draconic as translated by Ulzim:"Ah don't touch those, they are shining just right.  Oh you've smeared them.  The master will be most put out when he gets back."

The prismatic being turns back to the draconic speaking gnomes. More Draconic:"Actually I have a favor to ask:  I long to see the sun, to set my rhythm in tune with it once more, but my dedication to my master has forbidden me to leave this chamber.  I do not have much, but I have discretion over that which is within me.  If you can bring the sun to me I will give you these opaque baubles."

As it finishes speaking it shakes its cubic "belly" causing the treasure within to shift, revealing some cut gemstones the size of a dwarf's thumbnail.


----------



## FreeXenon (May 23, 2008)

*Brorgar (male dwarf Fighter 4)*

*Brorgar* keeps listening to stream of translated conversation while looking about trying to see if he sees something he recognizes, allowing the others to converse with the Talking Cube.

He perks up from his wandering about at the translation and hearing about the sun, and says 

"I have a small mirror. Does anyone else?"


----------



## Walking Dad (May 23, 2008)

*Dorn "Deadeye"*

"Damn, you are on something. Big, mighty dwarf brains. I got a mirror, too. And my buckler is well polished" he adds the last words with a chuckle.


----------



## FreeXenon (May 23, 2008)

*Brorgar (male dwarf Fighter 4)*

Brorgar smirks "*Heavy* in armor does not mean *light* in brains."

He looks the rest of the group. "It's probably best if I stay down here - with my armor an all. Easy to get down and hard to get up." 

The burly dwarven protector in-training rummages about his pack, pulls out his steel mirro and tosses it to Dorn.


----------



## Walking Dad (May 23, 2008)

*Deadeye, AC 18 (T13, FF15), HP 33/33, F +6,R+3,W+0*

"Will anyone come with me? I might need help getting both mirrors in the right position." He asks the others.


----------



## pathfinderq1 (May 24, 2008)

Karienna continued to share the translating duties as the interaction went on.  She simply clucked in disapproval as Vonval tried to grab the dragonshards, right in front of the the guardian entity, but the conversation kept moving along.  "I have a mirror as well, if that will help," she volunteered as the dwarves began planning.  Thens he turned back to the glowing figure.  "Do you want actual sunlight, or will an approximation do?  Something brighter than my magical everbright lantern, for instance..."


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 24, 2008)

Ulzim looks disapprovingly at Vonval's swiping of the shards.  _Such crass behavior will see him at the bottom ranks of his house, with no invitations or parties or suitors..._ he thinks, then has his thoughts thrust aside when the offer of sunlight for gems is made.  

Ulzim had been reluctant to give up his own mirror (how _would_ he check his appearance in the morning without it?), but with everyone else positively clamoring to give up their own, it seems he wasn't required to be a martyr yet.

"Surely we can figure out how to get sunlight over here; it can't be that hard to figure angles from the door.  Or perhaps something as simple as a loose stone in the roof might work," he suggests.


----------



## Forgefly (May 25, 2008)

pathfinderq1 said:
			
		

> Karienna continued to share the translating duties as the interaction went on.  She simply clucked in disapproval as Vonval tried to grab the dragonshards, right in front of the the guardian entity, but the conversation kept moving along.  "I have a mirror as well, if that will help," she volunteered as the dwarves began planning.  Thens he turned back to the glowing figure.  "Do you want actual sunlight, or will an approximation do?  Something brighter than my magical everbright lantern, for instance..."





In response to your offer for some other kind of light, the prismatic entity responds: "*I need to ...taste the sun itself, to feel its light wash through me.  To feel the changes in quantum spin since my master left.  .....*"
At this point the prismatic being goes into a discussion of how important quantum tunneling vectors are for photons in magical fields and to describe the thaumaturgical ramification of the ansible principle for pandimensional beings. He continues talking at an increasing pace for nearly 10 minutes, It is the strangest mashup of magical theory and engineering the gnomes (it is still in draconic) have ever heard.  You believe he is trying to explain exactly why magically created light won't work for his needs, but mostly you get the beginnings of a concentration headache


----------



## The Rolling Man (May 26, 2008)

*Vonval, dwarf cleric*

"I care not for the light, darkness is the mistress of Khyber, but if it makes this babbling thing give us more holy shards or help us in some other way, let us find a way to bring it light. Or to move it to light if that's possible." Vonval doesn't have any mirrors to help reflect the light.

OOC : I had the feeling there was a hole in the ceiling of the dancer's room but since I can't seem to find a post mentioning that, I'm probably confusing something or remembering wrong.


----------



## Walking Dad (May 26, 2008)

*Dorn*

Deadeye starts his search for the nearest overhead opening, or at last, a piece in the ceiling that would be save to make a hole in.


----------



## Forgefly (May 26, 2008)

The Rolling Man said:
			
		

> "I care not for the light, darkness is the mistress of Khyber, but if it makes this babbling thing give us more holy shards or help us in some other way, let us find a way to bring it light. Or to move it to light if that's possible." Vonval doesn't have any mirrors to help reflect the light.
> 
> OOC : I had the feeling there was a hole in the ceiling of the dancer's room but since I can't seem to find a post mentioning that, I'm probably confusing something or remembering wrong.




OOC: I remember there being a multiple holes in the ceiling of the dancer's room, part of its dance was dodging back and forth between the sunbeams and twirling in and reflecting the sunlight all around the room.


[sblock=OOC]
Let's see some skill use.  Dorn wants a Search check it sounds.  The dwarven mirror plan is a good one, maybe knowledge architecture and engineering (my default understanding of physics knowledge skill) Ulzim mentioned opening a hole in the ceiling (also a good plan) profession miner or knowledge arch and eng.  There should be enough skills for everyone to try something for some synergies.  (this is a skill challenge in other words (moderate 8 success before 4 failures)
[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (May 26, 2008)

*Dorn*

If asked, Deadeye will secure a rope on the ceiling for the miner plan, before he starts his search.

[sblock=ooc]Use Rope, Search (1d20+7=11, 1d20+11=21)[/sblock]


----------



## pathfinderq1 (May 30, 2008)

Karienna tried to keep up with the thread of conversation that the prismatic being was following- but his discussion was even more complicated and esoteric than some of her old professors at Korranberg.  Even as a trained scholar, the entity's words made her head ache, and she looked over to where the others were working, ready to lend a hand with their plans- if only so she could earn a brief distraction.

OOC: Looks like we have one person with Profession (miner) and no one at all with Knowledge (engineering) (though Karienna and possibly Ulzim can attempt rolls).  So the skill challenge may take us a while, since Knowledge and Profession can't be used untrained with special circumstances...  Karienna will gladly take a stab at anything the others want to suggest- untrained Knowledge rolls for her are at +4.


----------



## The Rolling Man (May 31, 2008)

*Vonval, dwarf cleric*

Vonval looks at the ceiling of the current room and then at the holes in the dancer's room. He tries to evaluate if he can either pierce either ceiling or just widen the existing holes. He'll try to do it with bringing the whole thing falling on their head. If he deems one of these plans possible, he'll grab his miner's pick and get to work.

OOC : Profession : miner roll (1d20+5=16). I didn't expect to use a skill I picked for rp reasons all that much


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 10, 2008)

*Dorn "Deadeye"*

ooc: BUMP!

"Hurry on, we get some shinies if we help this poor thing!"


----------



## Forgefly (Jun 20, 2008)

Through cleverness and ingenuity, the group decides upon a hybrid plan of widening a hole in the dancers room and using mirrors to catch and direct the sunlight to the prismatic beings room.  With a little help from Brorgar, Vonval is able to widen one of the holes without trouble, his days working in the mines come back to him easily.  Karienna and Ulzim man (or gnome) the mirrors using their studies of the arcane to help them deduce the correct angles.  It does take a little trial and error and then, finally, the light falls upon the prismatic being and a most curious transformation takes place.  

The rainbow pattern accelerates through its cycling, the colors moving so fast they begin to blur and then to disappear.  At the same time the prismatic being begins to change in form, sprouting wings and almost unfolding, forming arms and legs that are refined and slender and entirely unlike its previous clumsy psuedopods.  As the transformation is complete the prismatic being appears to be an elven woman, with hair like rainbows.  Her skin and clothing are a color that seems to be all colors at once and yet somehow completely indescribably beautiful, her majestic wings filling the room behind her.

She turns to Karienna who first responded and speaks in Draconic, though this time with a very modern accent.  "Thank you, I can see for myself the truth of your words.  It seems I have been alone in the dark for too long, and my master has gone.  There is much that is changed in the world, for good and for evil.  I must depart now and find my master, wherever he has gone." her voice caresses your ear like the most familiar and comfortable music you can remember.   She bows to you as a group. " There is one last thing you must know.  My master was tasked by his people to guard this place.  Deep below where the light of the Siberys cannot shine, there lies the tomb and prison of one of the fiends.  Not one of the masters, but still very powerful.  Take great care that he does not escape, for it would bring war again to Eberron, and likely destroy this land you call Khorvaire"

With that she blurs slightly and is gone.


----------



## Forgefly (Jun 20, 2008)

As the light from the prismatic elf fades, the room loses some of its sparkle.  The tapestries on the wall which once were beautiful beyond words, are now still beautiful but recognizable as very high quality glamerweave.  The pipe and cup of tea remain, cup still steaming.  The shelves of books with their crystals likewise still remain.  All of this is noted is passing however, as your attention is immediately drawn to the crystal chest sitting, lid open, on the dais.  On the very top resting on its bed of gold and gems are iridescent coins, one for each of you.  They are bigger than regular coins, just barely fitting in the palm of your hand, (or not quite fitting in the case of the gnomes and the goblin)  You don't know what it is, or what it is made of, but you instinctively feel it is important and precious.

[sblock=OOC]Long awaited LOOT: A hours time and some gestalt appraise checks reveal about 2000 gold pieces (actually they're shaped like d8's) and 50 gems ranging in price from maybe 20 gp through almost 500.  Your best guess is about 8000 gp in gems.   The cup appears to be an everfull teacup.  Always has hot tea in it, concentrating on the tea can change the aroma, and one assumes the taste of the tea  1/day the tea produces a contingent resist energy cold 10 (after drinking the tea, the first attack that day that does cold damage is reduced by 10)
The pipe, carved with mystic sigils suggestive of the planes of Eberron, is a pipe of celestial divining.  3/day when filled with pipeweed, the smoker can concentrate on a particular question and see in the smoke a vision which provides the answer to that question.  Answers to general questions (is my family safe?) are met with clear answers  more specific question are answered more generally (what is behind this door)  (where is the nearest epic level weapon not claimed by anyone)  Some question cannot be answered by the magic of the pipe, and the smoker recognizes such question before the use is wasted.
The crystals are least energy assault crystals from the Magic Item Compendium (attach to your weapon of at least masterwork quality and it adds 1 point of energy damage to the weapon.  (2 fire, 1 lightning)  the last crystal is a spellshard, a form of spell book using an eberron dragonshard to hold the spells.[/sblock]


----------



## The Rolling Man (Jun 22, 2008)

*Vonval, dwarf cleric*

Vonval is truely impressed by the transformation that their multi colored host when through and by all the information she seemed to have gained by it. He can't help but preach for a little while. "Behold the magic of Siberys, one of the progenitor dragons. As this creature had to turn to the sky to find itself again so must we go to the depths. We dwarves are creatures of Siberys' kin, Khyber the dark and it is within him that our destiny awaits. It has long been corrupted by the foolish dragons who imprisoned fiends in its depths. We must reclaim them for ourselves and marvel in the beauty that is the holy Khyber. This is the vision that was granted to me, fellows. And here we are, right by an entrance to it, if we believe this radiant creature. I say we gather what we can of this and explore the underground passage we found."

[SBLOCK=OOC]For Vonval, the pipe would be interesting or if someone wants it instead he could possibly take one of the energy crystals. He has but little interest in the gold and gems.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 24, 2008)

"Now, that looks very good. I love a good tea!" Dorn says, grinning.

[sblock=ooc] I would love to take the cup, but I think it would be more effective for the group to take an energy shard.[/sblock]


----------



## FreeXenon (Jul 7, 2008)

*Brorgar (male dwarf Fighter 4)*

"Hmmmm.... We can come back for the tapestries and books later, if we so desire, but I am thinking that what lies ahead shall be infinitely more valuable.... and dangerous. " Brorgar says as he looks over the shoulder of whoever is analyzing or identifying the loot.

[*OOC:* I would be interested in the Tea Cup as well or the Energy Assault Crystals. How many of them can you stack on a weapon? 1? OR possibly just the gold?]


----------



## Forgefly (Jul 8, 2008)

OOC: 1 per weapon (at least masterwork quality) standard action to swap out.  We seem to have lost the gnomes, so if ya'll can decide on what treasure you want we'll just move into the next scene  down in the tunnels


----------

